# Sticky  The Official Three Word Story Reloaded Thread...



## Nem

So after a short absence I think we'll give this another go 8)

*This thread will be very closely moderated* and we'll have no problem removing it again if things get out of hand. So please keep it within forum guidlines and we'll let this run and see where we end up 

So without further waiting...

One fine day...


----------



## Dotti

which was today :lol:


----------



## davelincs

the sun was


----------



## Dotti

shining so brightly


----------



## jon-phillips

Across the sky


----------



## Guest

Blinded driver crashed


----------



## Dotti

with red leather


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Sofa on sale


----------



## Dotti

three for two


----------



## ecko2702

Abi it's back!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ozwigan

Said the end


----------



## Dotti

no rude postings


----------



## Dotti

this time please


----------



## Dotti

or else it


----------



## Dotti

will be taken


----------



## Dotti

away from us


----------



## Nem

Well said Dotti


----------



## Dotti

^^^^ God's joined in  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Where have my


----------



## Dotti

football shirts gone?


----------



## davelincs

in the washer


----------



## Dotti

With pink pants


----------



## dazzadrew1

Cotton or silk


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

good post booster


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

same old people


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

playing this game


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ha ha ha


----------



## Dotti

whilst wearing the


----------



## Dotti

big Bridget Jones


----------



## Dotti

type pink pants :lol:


----------



## davelincs

I dont believe


----------



## Dotti

it! The mk2


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

gang are cool


----------



## Dotti

and some are


----------



## davelincs

crackers, wild and


----------



## Dotti

really good looking !


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

car or owner?


----------



## Dotti

both, are hot


----------



## davelincs

dead right girls


----------



## Duffy

but which is


----------



## Dotti

best? Mk1 or


----------



## Duffy

MK 2 TT in


----------



## Dotti

the brilliant red


----------



## Duffy

so hard to


----------



## Dotti

decide between bhp


----------



## Duffy

and fun or


----------



## Dotti

just go funky


----------



## Duffy

and get a


----------



## techfreak

Bonnet bra fitted


----------



## davelincs

they look ugly


----------



## Dotti

Yes they do


----------



## Duffy

how to make


----------



## Dotti

a TT look


----------



## Duffy

any better than


----------



## Dotti

they already do.


----------



## techfreak

Buy a mk2


----------



## Dotti

and shove a


----------



## Duffy

MK1 aside


----------



## davelincs

but, what if


----------



## Dotti

one decides to


----------



## Duffy

buy a BMW


----------



## davelincs

well in that


----------



## Dotti

you will get


----------



## Duffy

beaten with a


----------



## Dotti

Mk2 T RS


----------



## Duffy

and made to


----------



## Dotti

look a bit


----------



## Duffy

of a plank


----------



## Dotti

so best stick


----------



## Duffy

to a proper


----------



## Dotti

nice robin reliant


----------



## Duffy

sporting a big


----------



## Dotti

rear spoiler, that


----------



## Duffy

is bigger than


----------



## Dotti

a jumbo jet


----------



## Duffy

big bore exhaust


----------



## Dotti

22 inch alloys


----------



## Duffy

£10k on a


----------



## Dotti

nice Zonda R


----------



## Duffy

with my own Holly! :lol: 4 words I know!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

OOO Duffy, you


----------



## Dotti

rebel, you know


----------



## Dotti

what was cheating :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duffy

holly is worth


----------



## Duffy

it!!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: she will be


----------



## Duffy

:lol: i can dream!


----------



## Dotti

and play with


----------



## Dotti

the remote control :lol:


----------



## Duffy

sky plus is


----------



## Duffy

the way ahead! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

I have that


----------



## Dotti

What about Holly? :lol:


----------



## Duffy

holly will always


----------



## Duffy

be on my mind! :lol: four again rebel!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

She is stunning [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Duffy

she will be


----------



## Duffy

mine.........she just


----------



## Duffy

doesn't know it yet!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Now that's cheating :lol:


----------



## Duffy

obviously I really


----------



## Duffy

only have eyes


----------



## Duffy

for you Dotti! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

oh my word :lol:


----------



## Dotti

What can I :lol:


----------



## Dotti

say! speechless wins :lol:


----------



## Duffy

I win then!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

on a winner ! :wink:


----------



## Duffy

:lol: oh behave! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

yes, ok dad [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Duffy

carry on matron! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

with a feather


----------



## Dotti

duster and pinny


----------



## davelincs

Yes please Dotti


----------



## Dotti

Happy valentines day


----------



## techfreak

Back at ya


----------



## davelincs

it should be


----------



## Dotti

love everbody day


----------



## davelincs

thats every day


----------



## Dotti

yes, of course


----------



## davelincs

i thought so


----------



## Dotti

what did you


----------



## davelincs

do on saturday


----------



## Dotti

I went shopping


----------



## davelincs

buy anything nice


----------



## Dotti

yes, some food


----------



## davelincs

that sort of


----------



## Dotti

sounds really boring


----------



## Dotti

BUT, I did


----------



## Dotti

however, wash scarleTT


----------



## Dotti

AND, without further


----------



## Dotti

a do, I


----------



## Dotti

bought a bottle


----------



## Dotti

of Meguires wax


----------



## davelincs

Gleaming , sparkling , scarlett


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Not for long


----------



## Dotti

Will it rain?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

No it'll snow :lol:


----------



## Dotti

that's even better


----------



## Duffy

with BMW gone!


----------



## Dotti

:lol: was that what


----------



## Dotti

you had previously?


----------



## Duffy

3 M Sport


----------



## Duffy

such a mistake! :lol:


----------



## Duffy

100 Posts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

Msports are lovely 8)


----------



## Dotti

Did it go


----------



## Dotti

very very poorly?  :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Congratulations on your


----------



## Dotti

first 100 posts


----------



## Duffy

ran a treat


----------



## Duffy

terrible in snow


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

And rain too


----------



## Dotti

TT is fantastic


----------



## Dotti

in the snow 8)


----------



## Duffy

hopefully no more


----------



## Duffy

snow for ages!!


----------



## Dotti

spring has sprung [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Dotti

well almost anyway


----------



## Duffy

and just about


----------



## Duffy

The forum Karting event!


----------



## Dotti

They are good


----------



## Dotti

all meets are


----------



## Duffy

It will be


----------



## Duffy

A excellent day


----------



## Dotti

Have you been


----------



## Dotti

karting anytime before?


----------



## Duffy

corporate day with


----------



## Duffy

my work, a


----------



## Duffy

little while ago.


----------



## Dotti

Ohh splendid, do


----------



## Dotti

do corporate things


----------



## Dotti

that very often?


----------



## Duffy

work for a


----------



## Duffy

bank, so get


----------



## Duffy

a few freebies!


----------



## Dotti

Interest free mortgage  :wink:


----------



## Duffy

nothing like that


----------



## Dotti

a free lollypop?


----------



## Duffy

cant beat a


----------



## Dotti

sincere, loyal banker


----------



## Dotti

I used to


----------



## Dotti

work for a


----------



## Dotti

bank in london


----------



## Duffy

not many loyal


----------



## Duffy

banker left now


----------



## Duffy

sinking ship!!


----------



## Dotti

all made redundant


----------



## Dotti

or self employed :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Good morning all


----------



## Dotti

Good morning backatcha


----------



## davelincs

nice cuppa tea


----------



## digimeisTTer

Mods can we move this retarded thread to the flame room at worst or lock it at best :evil:


----------



## davelincs

three words only


----------



## Dotti

That's eight dave


----------



## techfreak

digimeisTTer said:


> Mods can we move this retarded thread to the flame room at worst or lock it at best :evil:


Then dont read :evil:


----------



## davelincs

well said techfreak


----------



## Dotti

Good afternoon pipkins


----------



## Duffy

How's everyone today?


----------



## davelincs

Fine thankyou, whats


----------



## techfreak

davelincs said:


> Fine thankyou, whats


That is cheating!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

once a cheat


----------



## Dotti

always a muppet! :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Pigs in space


----------



## davelincs

the price of


----------



## Dotti

of sunflower oil


----------



## davelincs

three pound a


----------



## Dotti

bottle, the price


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

I shall pay


----------



## TTsline02

is two camels


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

oh, what a


----------



## davelincs

what a mess


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Said Oliver Hardy


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

now clear that


----------



## davelincs

get on your


----------



## Dotti

horse and drink


----------



## davelincs

your milk, blueeyes


----------



## Dotti

and don't get


----------



## davelincs

out of your


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Car whilst eating


----------



## Dotti

A rotting elephant


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Full of maggots


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

tastes so great


----------



## techfreak

It makes your


----------



## Dotti

tongue tingle with


----------



## Duffy

a fizzy cola-cube


----------



## Dotti

I'm eating those


----------



## Duffy

I want one!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol:  Thought you did


----------



## Dotti

I also have


----------



## Dotti

rhubarb and custards


----------



## Dotti

and and and .....


----------



## Dotti

cough candy also  8)


----------



## Duffy

you run a sweetie-shop? :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

3 word only !!!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0




----------



## Dotti

:lol: i bought them


----------



## Dotti

from friendly tesco


----------



## Duffy

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> 3 word only !!!!


Soz nuckles rapped!


----------



## Dotti

three bags £2  [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Duffy

Trip to Tesco? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

and, disount for


----------



## Dotti

for some petrol


----------



## Dotti

5p off 1Litre


----------



## Duffy

make it 26p :lol:


----------



## Dotti

give me 2p


----------



## Duffy

just 2 pence?


----------



## Dotti

ok, bit more


----------



## Duffy

£63 to fill


----------



## Duffy

my tank last


----------



## Duffy

time, was shocked!


----------



## Dotti

sounds about right 8)


----------



## Duffy

only 290 miles


----------



## Duffy

for a tank


----------



## Dotti

my mpg is


----------



## Dotti

really bad actually


----------



## Dotti

too many short


----------



## Dotti

little road jaunts :wink:


----------



## Duffy

need a long


----------



## Duffy

drive then Dotti


----------



## Duffy

what's your MPG?


----------



## Dotti

it's anything between


----------



## Dotti

23mpg and 29mpg


----------



## Dotti

what is yours?


----------



## Duffy

average 33 MPG


----------



## Duffy

so far anyway! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

that's quite good


----------



## techfreak

See you in


----------



## davelincs

the petrol station


----------



## Dotti

filling up with


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Tesco cheap stuff


----------



## Dotti

TT drinking juice :lol:


----------



## davelincs

so am i


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Should've bought diesel


----------



## techfreak

Do Dat Den


----------



## Dotti

I think a


----------



## Dotti

certain person on


----------



## Dotti

this forum is


----------



## Dotti

jealous because my


----------



## Dotti

posting count ranking


----------



## Dotti

is higher than


----------



## Dotti

his post count


----------



## Dotti

oh deary, deary


----------



## Dotti

deary deary deary


----------



## Dotti

deary deary deary


----------



## Dotti

oh yeah ... I


----------



## Dotti

know, that's what


----------



## Dotti

it is, more


----------



## Dotti

deary deary me :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Hmm I think


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

You belong in


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

A padded cell :lol:


----------



## Duffy

with a special-jacket! :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

And arms folded


----------



## Dotti

oh yes please [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti

come to mama


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

You naughty girl :lol:


----------



## Dotti

get over there :lol:


----------



## Dotti

you two boys


----------



## Dotti

have got detention :lol: :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Oh yes please :lol:


----------



## Dotti

right, then, you :lol:


----------



## Dotti

naughTTy little tinker :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Ooo sounds promising :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :lol: your not suppose


----------



## Dotti

to like detentions :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

I'm going to have


----------



## Duffy

crack the [smiley=whip.gif] Dotti


----------



## Dotti

to give you


----------



## Dotti

both, some applied


----------



## Dotti

mathematics AND  pure


----------



## Dotti

physics, very hard 8)


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Bugger I thought


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

There was something


----------



## Duffy

can i not


----------



## Duffy

just do lines? :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Red lines please :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

NO! Absolutely NOT!  [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Aw not fair


----------



## Duffy

nasty teacher Dotti


----------



## Dotti

I'm very strict 8)  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

I like strict :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

And very bossy


----------



## Wallsendmag

A A A


----------



## Wallsendmag

A A A


----------



## Wallsendmag

A A A


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## Wallsendmag

Black and White


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Dotti

He needs a


----------



## Dotti

A positively good


----------



## Dotti

Slap also because


----------



## Dotti

He is a


----------



## Dotti

Friday night alcoholic


----------



## Dotti

Obviously very weak! :lol:


----------



## Duffy

You drink him


----------



## Duffy

under the table? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: ... I think he


----------



## Dotti

has drunk himself


----------



## Dotti

under the atlantic


----------



## Dotti

ocean and more :lol:


----------



## Dotti

so, have you


----------



## Dotti

got your pencil


----------



## Dotti

ready for your


----------



## Dotti

naughty boy detention  [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Duffy

pen and pad! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

oh and no


----------



## Dotti

chewing gum allowed


----------



## Duffy

:roll: would i


----------



## Dotti

you tell me? 8)


----------



## Duffy

never misbehave Dotti :roll:


----------



## Dotti

ok sergeant pepper [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

stand to attention!!


----------



## Dotti

with shiny shoes


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Six inch heels :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

size 10s,anygood


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Yes please Doreen :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Thats alright then


----------



## Dotti

Size 5 here


----------



## Dotti

Please with spangle


----------



## davelincs

i thought you


----------



## davelincs

would be at


----------



## davelincs

the ace cafe


----------



## davelincs

meet Dotti, why


----------



## Dotti

fraid not sadly


----------



## Dotti

just got home


----------



## Dotti

from a day


----------



## Dotti

out at Bluewater


----------



## davelincs

Have you spent


----------



## davelincs

all of your


----------



## davelincs

Hard earned money


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Buy anything nice :wink:


----------



## Dotti

oh, YES, I


----------



## Dotti

did, very much


----------



## Dotti

M&S underwear, all


----------



## Dotti

found for family


----------



## Dotti

a john lewis


----------



## Dotti

gorgeous ceiling light 8)


----------



## Dotti

two hollister hoodies


----------



## Dotti

and a bottle


----------



## Dotti

of hollister perfume [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti

and And AND ......


----------



## Dotti

I came home


----------



## Dotti

with over £100


----------



## Dotti

in my purse


----------



## Dotti

soon be pay


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Hmmm any piccies :lol:


----------



## Dotti

day next Friday


----------



## Dotti

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Hmmm any piccies :lol:


 :lol:  shall I then? :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Oooo yes please


----------



## Dotti

stop tempting me !  :lol:


----------



## Duffy

You tempted dotti?


----------



## techfreak

I thought we're


----------



## techfreak

Not allowed to


----------



## techfreak

Keep posting like


----------



## techfreak

This? I thought


----------



## techfreak

Someone else has


----------



## techfreak

To post after


----------



## techfreak

Your own post?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Sssshhhhh no ones noticed


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Now where are


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

The pics please :lol:


----------



## Dotti

oh, my lordy


----------



## Dotti

who or where


----------



## Dotti

are the rules


----------



## Dotti

that say you


----------



## Dotti

can't post like


----------



## Dotti

this but then


----------



## Dotti

do we all


----------



## Dotti

really stick to


----------



## Dotti

rules? because I


----------



## Dotti

am very bad


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

You naughty girl


----------



## Dotti

oh dear, detention


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

You need lines


----------



## Dotti

anything you say! [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Such a tease :-*


----------



## Dotti

you love it ! :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Oh most definitely :lol:  :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

and the cane?  :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

If you insist :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

right then, bend :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Ooooo yes miss :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: over my knee! [smiley=party2.gif] :lol:


----------



## davelincs

your sense of


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Ok I'm over


----------



## Dotti

oh, thats nice :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Red cheeks to


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Match your car :lol:


----------



## Dotti

OH LOOK! Yes :lol:


----------



## Dotti

they do, you


----------



## Dotti

made me blush!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Red cheeks at


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Both ends now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

need some ice 8)


----------



## Dotti

to cool down


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Try the fridge


----------



## Dotti

or freezer, even :wink:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

But that's where


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

The bodies are :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

I thought I


----------



## Dotti

saw a pair


----------



## Dotti

of hands on


----------



## Dotti

the top shelf  [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

No that was


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

The fish fingers :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :lol: :lol: along with the


----------



## Dotti

steak and kidney


----------



## Dotti

puff pastry pies


----------



## techfreak

Finally different topic


----------



## davelincs

Monday morning again


----------



## techfreak

Hit the snooze


----------



## Dotti

up at 6am


----------



## davelincs

is the fireplace


----------



## davelincs

in yet Abi


----------



## Dotti

They have been


----------



## Dotti

all morning knocking


----------



## Dotti

out old one


----------



## Dotti

now starting to


----------



## Dotti

fit my log


----------



## Dotti

burning stove with


----------



## Dotti

black granite and


----------



## Dotti

a gorgeous styled


----------



## Dotti

white limestone surround [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti

had the chimney


----------



## Dotti

swept last week 8)


----------



## davelincs

Good news then


----------



## davelincs

when can you


----------



## davelincs

using it, Dotti


----------



## Dotti

soon, I hope


----------



## Dotti

when I have


----------



## Dotti

some nice logs


----------



## Dotti

How's you, Dave?


----------



## davelincs

fine thanks Abi


----------



## davelincs

Just going to


----------



## davelincs

take tigger out


----------



## davelincs

for a walk


----------



## Dotti

wrap up warm


----------



## techfreak

Then entered the


----------



## Dotti

the black cloud


----------



## davelincs

on a bright


----------



## Dotti

spangly shiny star


----------



## davelincs

Made from fine


----------



## Dotti

glitzy space dust


----------



## davelincs

and hundreds and


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Thousands cake topping


----------



## davelincs

with a big


----------



## Dotti

Angel on top


----------



## davelincs

as per normal


----------



## Dotti

She was sat


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

In the cream :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Smiling like a


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Red tt owner


----------



## WhittleTT

who has a


----------



## Dotti

Audi Misano TT :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

And smears cream


----------



## Dotti

over the bonnet


----------



## davelincs

With a used


----------



## Dotti

Pair of briefs


----------



## techfreak

No one i


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

know smells like


----------



## davelincs

Cream and briefs


----------



## Dotti

and car wax


----------



## davelincs

with a hint


----------



## Dotti

Of a certain


----------



## davelincs

Sparkling item , its


----------



## Dotti

Part of the


----------



## davelincs

kit supplied by


----------



## Dotti

three wise men


----------



## davelincs

the red lady


----------



## Dotti

got her frankincence 8)


----------



## davelincs

out, you never


----------



## Dotti

see the queen


----------



## davelincs

Scratching her bum


----------



## rustyintegrale

with a sceptre


----------



## Dotti

picking her nose


----------



## rustyintegrale

until it bled


----------



## davelincs

but all of


----------



## rustyintegrale

davelincs said:


> but all of


this is irrelevant


----------



## Dotti

blood, snot, boggies :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

a McDonalds burger!


----------



## Dotti

always wondered what


----------



## Dotti

the onion bits


----------



## Dotti

always were and


----------



## rustyintegrale

softened finger nails


----------



## Dotti

painted in pink


----------



## davelincs

what else, do


----------



## Dotti

badgers do at


----------



## davelincs

Night time besides


----------



## Dotti

munch on worms


----------



## davelincs

and have a


----------



## Dotti

Good time in


----------



## davelincs

the woods, near


----------



## Dotti

the Eiffel Tower


----------



## davelincs

But they think


----------



## Dotti

nude english males


----------



## davelincs

look like proper


----------



## Dotti

union jack men


----------



## davelincs

with or without


----------



## Dotti

french footy players


----------



## davelincs

wearing their blue


----------



## techfreak

Denim tt thongs


----------



## davelincs

and boots with


----------



## techfreak

Studs made from


----------



## Dotti

sugary cola cubes


----------



## davelincs

dark red ones


----------



## techfreak

Playing the banjo


----------



## davelincs

mouth organs and


----------



## techfreak

let the resurrection


----------



## davelincs

Take place today


----------



## techfreak

Not rederrection dotti


----------



## Dotti

Good morning lads


----------



## davelincs

Good morning Abi


----------



## davelincs

Are you ok


----------



## Dotti

just about thankyou


----------



## Dotti

How are you?


----------



## davelincs

fine thankyou, is


----------



## davelincs

summer over now?


----------



## Dotti

quite possibly, yes


----------



## davelincs

long time since


----------



## JaysDragons

you are weird


----------



## YoungOldUn

Wots it about?


----------



## davelincs

nothing really just


----------



## Paul_H

Picking my nose


----------



## techfreak

And feeding it


----------



## YoungOldUn

Stuff it back


----------



## techfreak

Up the crack

Sent from my iPhone4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


----------



## davelincs

in the wall


----------



## YoungOldUn

found a snail


----------



## davelincs

with no shell


----------



## YoungOldUn

It's a slug!


----------



## YoungOldUn

It's name's Doug


----------



## Dotti

Crack hole Proder


----------



## techfreak

Omg she's back


----------



## davelincs

Hello Abi ok


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

from outter space


----------



## davelincs

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> from outter space


Are you sure


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

im always sure


----------



## Dotti

get in there


----------



## Dotti

of course I


----------



## Dotti

am back, true


----------



## Dotti

to form and


----------



## Dotti

straight in there


----------



## Dotti

playing three word


----------



## Dotti

story with all


----------



## Dotti

you lovely fluffers


----------



## davelincs

We know that


----------



## Dotti

Forum goddess arrived :lol:


----------



## techfreak

Tell a woman


----------



## techfreak

She can only


----------



## techfreak

Have 3 words


----------



## techfreak

And she'll reply


----------



## techfreak

With twenty four


----------



## davelincs

or two dozen


----------



## Dotti

Or three sevenths


----------



## Dotti

May be one


----------



## Dotti

if I can


----------



## Dotti

really manage it


----------



## davelincs

thank god it,s


----------



## Dotti

a sunday night


----------



## davelincs

and theres nothing


----------



## Dotti

quite like a


----------



## techfreak

nun on the


----------



## Dotti

lovely Kylie Minogue [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## davelincs

what a pretty


----------



## Dotti

gorgeous little hottie [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## davelincs

i entirely, agree


----------



## Dotti

with Jason Donovan


----------



## davelincs

Who, never heard


----------



## Dotti

of thunder storms


----------



## davelincs

lightening only strikes


----------



## Dotti

when the skies


----------



## davelincs

are dark, and


----------



## Dotti

really, really, scary


----------



## rustyintegrale

Doll, you're back :lol:


----------



## davelincs

said the vicar


----------



## Dotti

I am back ....


----------



## Dotti

for good, said


----------



## Dotti

Take That BoyZ


----------



## techfreak

In their red


----------



## davelincs

Panties and stockings


----------



## Dotti

Back for Good


----------



## davelincs

thats the best


----------



## Dotti

Line ever and


----------



## davelincs

read it any


----------



## Dotti

way you like


----------



## techfreak

But do not


----------



## davelincs

and i mean


----------



## Dotti

truely, do, not


----------



## davelincs

carry on , doing


----------



## Dotti

constant TT scrubbing


----------



## MP

as it wears


----------



## davelincs

The clear coat


----------



## MP

down to the


----------



## davelincs

the finger nail


----------



## Hiccup

and no girl wants shabby acrylics...

(i know, i ruined it)


----------



## davelincs

it looks like


----------



## davelincs

you have, to


----------



## Hiccup

file the fuckers down...


----------



## Dotti

with a chainsaw


----------



## techfreak

Hiccup said:


> file the fuckers down...


did someone change it


----------



## techfreak

to four word story?


----------



## davelincs

no three words


----------



## Dotti

which is still


----------



## Wallsendmag

So is this only three words or can I gave multiples of three if you know what I mean


----------



## davelincs

Dotti said:


> which is still


The best thread


----------



## Barryw1

but is it


----------



## Dotti

ever going to


----------



## rustyintegrale

stop the naughtiness


----------



## Dotti

or totally naughty


----------



## davelincs

just as we


----------



## Dotti

Really know it


----------



## techfreak

or do we?


----------



## Dotti

so thefore we


----------



## davelincs

all look forward


----------



## Barryw1

to dotti taking


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sois nobody going to answer my question ?


----------



## davelincs

what was the


----------



## Dotti

time and venue


----------



## Dotti

where your taking


----------



## Dotti

me out for


----------



## Dotti

a lush slap


----------



## Dotti

up meal, Dave?


----------



## Barryw1

If I Were


----------



## Dotti

to date me


----------



## davelincs

It would be


----------



## davelincs

very very nice


----------



## Dotti

and very romantic


----------



## davelincs

Of course, you


----------



## davelincs

will get a


----------



## davelincs

bed of rose


----------



## davelincs

petals, to lay


----------



## Dotti

amongst and around


----------



## davelincs

The deserted beach


----------



## Dotti

with white sand


----------



## techfreak

and wee stained


----------



## Dotti

sea weed on


----------



## techfreak

a chip cone


----------



## Dotti

and sewage pipe


----------



## Barryw1

This doesn't sound


----------



## Barryw1

Nice I prefer


----------



## Barryw1

The White sand


----------



## techfreak

Stuck up dotti's


----------



## Dotti

deep blue sea


----------



## Gforce

You and me


----------



## Dotti

with some sangria


----------



## davelincs

sun sea and


----------



## techfreak

slimey stools of


----------



## davelincs

pure nature, along


----------



## techfreak

the curvy lines


----------



## davelincs

of the slim


----------



## Dotti

Essex Coastal guard


----------



## davelincs

doing nothing, but


----------



## Dotti

wearing his shorts


----------



## davelincs

all of a


----------



## Dotti

mankini on his


----------



## davelincs

puny small and


----------



## Dotti

insignificant white body


----------



## davelincs

was turning red


----------



## Dotti

from sun burn


----------



## davelincs

he started to


----------



## Dotti

use factor 60


----------



## davelincs

his mates were


----------



## Dotti

trying to be


----------



## davelincs

funny, by exchanging


----------



## Dotti

their swimming trunks


----------



## davelincs

for , very small


----------



## Dotti

minimal euro payment


----------



## Barryw1

all the while


----------



## Dotti

Barry from Surrey


----------



## davelincs

Was watching from


----------



## Dotti

his twin pipes


----------



## davelincs

although smoking is


----------



## Dotti

teeny dump valve :lol:


----------



## davelincs

operated by the


----------



## Dotti

Heavy big foot


----------



## davelincs

in ugg boots


----------



## Dotti

with buttons on


----------



## davelincs

the dashboard flashing


----------



## Dotti

was not right


----------



## davelincs

thats what I


----------



## Dotti

told the female


----------



## davelincs

but of course


----------



## Dotti

she didn't listen!


----------



## davelincs

so i told


----------



## Dotti

over and over


----------



## davelincs

its petrol , not


----------



## Dotti

a diesel engine


----------



## davelincs

i noticed something


----------



## Dotti

according to the


----------



## davelincs

vicar of dibley


----------



## Dotti

with her bible


----------



## davelincs

and chocolate, talking


----------



## Dotti

The local drunked


----------



## Barryw1

told dotti and


----------



## Barryw1

dave to get


----------



## Dotti

on, play nicely,


----------



## Barryw1

especially when there


----------



## davelincs

both madly in


----------



## Dotti

search of a


----------



## Barryw1

Guy called Barry


----------



## Dotti

with a W


----------



## Barryw1

And a bunch


----------



## Dotti

of classy girls


----------



## Barryw1

Tending to his


----------



## Dotti

glistening TT bonnet


----------



## Barryw1

Lathering the soap


----------



## Dotti

in stripey lines


----------



## Barryw1

Creating bad swirl


----------



## Dotti

marks on the


----------



## davelincs

forehead of the


----------



## Dotti

little old man


----------



## Barryw1

ha ha quality


----------



## techfreak

Laughed the crazy


----------



## Barryw1

chicken legged man


----------



## Dotti

with no mouth :lol:


----------



## davelincs

just a beak


----------



## Dotti

and one eye


----------



## Barryw1

and of course


----------



## Dotti

ten big ears [smiley=freak.gif] :lol:


----------



## davelincs

and noddy, in


----------



## Dotti

a crappy VW


----------



## Barryw1

camper van. Hello.....


----------



## davelincs

said the policeman


----------



## techfreak

With his extended


----------



## davelincs

truncheon , whats going


----------



## Dotti

on ere, then?


----------



## davelincs

it was obvious


----------



## Dotti

the gorgeous girls


----------



## techfreak

all wrapped up


----------



## davelincs

in sheepskin coats


----------



## Dotti

and nothing underneath


----------



## davelincs

thats normal for


----------



## Dotti

for Northern girlies


----------



## davelincs

on a friday


----------



## Dotti

But, on Saturday's


----------



## davelincs

the girls wear


----------



## Barryw1

Ralph Lauren underwear


----------



## Dotti

And on Sundays


----------



## davelincs

they wear them


----------



## davelincs

inside out, or


----------



## davelincs

back to front


----------



## Barryw1

or none at


----------



## Barryw1

all if you


----------



## davelincs

ask them,they


----------



## Dotti

will prove it!  :lol:


----------



## davelincs

by lifting up


----------



## Dotti

their short skirts


----------



## davelincs

back in the


----------



## Dotti

1980's when madonna


----------



## Barryw1

was alot more


----------



## davelincs

fun, than she


----------



## Barryw1

is this days


----------



## davelincs

what a party


----------



## Dotti

I will have


----------



## Barryw1

With Barry and


----------



## davelincs

Dave, the rampant


----------



## Dotti

males on here  :lol:


----------



## davelincs

of course why


----------



## Barryw1

Don't you think


----------



## davelincs

the thing, thats


----------



## Dotti

operated by the


----------



## ecko2702

crabby old man


----------



## davelincs

down the arcade


----------



## Dotti

with hairy toes


----------



## Barryw1

and a rather


----------



## Dotti

good looking TT


----------



## Barryw1

Much like barry's


----------



## Dotti

TT Roadster who


----------



## techfreak

once said to


----------



## davelincs

belong to one


----------



## Dotti

funky gay hairdresser


----------



## Barryw1

but now a


----------



## davelincs

Barber, mean while


----------



## Dotti

BarryW and TTR


----------



## davelincs

never knew that


----------



## Dotti

His Audi rings


----------



## davelincs

are dirty, in


----------



## Dotti

the car wash


----------



## davelincs

the windows were


----------



## Dotti

all totally shattered


----------



## davelincs

just like my


----------



## Dotti

broken little heart


----------



## davelincs

how true , do


----------



## Dotti

you think it


----------



## davelincs

mend with time,


----------



## Dotti

yes if you


----------



## davelincs

go out and


----------



## Dotti

see your friends


----------



## davelincs

in the peacock


----------



## Dotti

Pub which is


----------



## Barryw1

actually not very


----------



## davelincs

what it seems


----------



## techfreak

it is just


----------



## davelincs

simply the best


----------



## Dotti

Said Tina turner


----------



## davelincs

as she danced


----------



## Dotti

with leopard skin


----------



## techfreak

palms and eyes


----------



## Dotti

and 5 hands


----------



## davelincs

across the stage


----------



## Dotti

placed in sainsburys


----------



## davelincs

car park, does


----------



## Dotti

it sell spam?


----------



## techfreak

did you say


----------



## davelincs

spam spam spam


----------



## Dotti

spam sandwich anyone? :lol:


----------



## davelincs

With branston pickle


----------



## techfreak

and tickle tackle


----------



## Dotti

And English wife


----------



## davelincs

with blonde hair


----------



## techfreak

and smoking kippers


----------



## davelincs

for a living


----------



## Dotti

she worked as


----------



## davelincs

a bag lady


----------



## Dotti

selling lovely Radleys


----------



## davelincs

without the dog


----------



## Dotti

instead was a


----------



## davelincs

Very good looking


----------



## Dotti

female sales assistant


----------



## davelincs

working in a


----------



## Dotti

xfactor fan club


----------



## davelincs

Tracy Barlow says


----------



## Dotti

she's expecting triplets


----------



## davelincs

four of them


----------



## Dotti

with Deidrie's glasses


----------



## davelincs

Kens hair style,


----------



## Dotti

and Tracey's 'gob'


----------



## davelincs

like the mersey


----------



## Dotti

of Virgin Mary


----------



## davelincs

in the pub


----------



## techfreak

rub a dub


----------



## davelincs

dub look at


----------



## Dotti

Said the man


----------



## davelincs

just about to


----------



## Dotti

buy and ipad2


----------



## davelincs

why not, tomorrow


----------



## Dotti

is another day


----------



## davelincs

it is now


----------



## Dotti

The futures orange


----------



## techfreak

The futures dotti


----------



## davelincs

Thank good ness


----------



## Dotti

For crunchie day


----------



## davelincs

Ah chocolate, at


----------



## Dotti

the edge of


----------



## davelincs

Time, with my


----------



## Dotti

Beautiful slick ipad2


----------



## davelincs

Have you seen


----------



## davelincs

Mine Dotti, only


----------



## Dotti

problem I'm having


----------



## davelincs

A game getting


----------



## Dotti

To download something


----------



## davelincs

with you on


----------



## Dotti

here also doesn't


----------



## davelincs

mean while liverpool


----------



## Dotti

Have a chance


----------



## davelincs

of playing in


----------



## Dotti

Field with spurs


----------



## davelincs

On horse back


----------



## Dotti

With ten angels


----------



## davelincs

playing harps,with


----------



## Dotti

twinkly lights around


----------



## davelincs

there little wings


----------



## Dotti

which were gold


----------



## davelincs

Plated,every where


----------



## Dotti

were hookers and


----------



## davelincs

Pimps,in flashy


----------



## Dotti

ferraris and mclarens


----------



## davelincs

Wearing striped suits


----------



## Dotti

With pit girls


----------



## davelincs

and bull terriers


----------



## Dotti

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## davelincs

The rose and


----------



## davelincs

Crown, dotti and


----------



## davelincs

Davelince, we're absolutely


----------



## Dotti

Tipsy and flirting


----------



## davelincs

Just like a


----------



## Dotti

Pair of teenagers


----------



## davelincs

Giggling, and whispering


----------



## Dotti

Sweet nothings in


----------



## davelincs

a seductive way


----------



## Dotti

as Dave moves


----------



## davelincs

So does the


----------



## Dotti

hand on the


----------



## davelincs

Clock, tic toc


----------



## Dotti

as Big Ben


----------



## davelincs

Chimed ten, dotti


----------



## Dotti

made the hot


----------



## davelincs

crowd, shout out


----------



## Dotti

'oh ah Cantona .....


----------



## davelincs

Then she,held


----------



## Dotti

A space hopper


----------



## davelincs

And performed ,in


----------



## Dotti

A very strange


----------



## davelincs

And funny way


----------



## Dotti

was, Davelincs in


----------



## davelincs

I think so


----------



## Dotti

with this thought


----------



## davelincs

Just another 50


----------



## Dotti

in pipe line


----------



## davelincs

That was enough


----------



## Dotti

for mr smith


----------



## davelincs

And mrs jones


----------



## Dotti

and jenga game


----------



## davelincs

Not an ordinary


----------



## Dotti

place of practice


----------



## davelincs

It was lovely


----------



## Dotti

Just like Barley


----------



## davelincs

Blowing in a


----------



## davelincs

Nice summer breeze


----------



## Dotti

but then it


----------



## davelincs

Started to rain


----------



## Dotti

With wind and


----------



## davelincs

and a very


----------



## Dotti

big snow fall!


----------



## davelincs

have you made


----------



## davelincs

A snowman yet


----------



## Dotti

Not yet, I


----------



## Dotti

always build a


----------



## Dotti

snowman when it


----------



## Dotti

snows, then I


----------



## Dotti

dress it up


----------



## davelincs

with the biggest


----------



## Dotti

carrot for a


----------



## davelincs

nose. a scarf


----------



## Dotti

in Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## davelincs

colours, the sun


----------



## Dotti

pub, on the


----------



## davelincs

river bank was


----------



## Dotti

full of money


----------



## davelincs

then we both


----------



## Dotti

grabed a wedgeful


----------



## davelincs

laughed and ran


----------



## Dotti

to the nearest


----------



## davelincs

Cornfield were we


----------



## MikeTyson

but no chance


----------



## davelincs

the sweeney were


----------



## Dotti

The new professionals


----------



## davelincs

Dave and Dotti


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would like


----------



## Wallsendmag

To just say


----------



## Wallsendmag

can you two


----------



## Wallsendmag

get a room


----------



## Dotti

Thankyou for your


----------



## Dotti

kind offer wallsendmag


----------



## Dotti

but, we do


----------



## Dotti

not require one


----------



## Dotti

but, if you


----------



## Dotti

would like to


----------



## Dotti

partake in a


----------



## Dotti

dreamy, creamy, threesome


----------



## Dotti

be my guest! :lol: :-*


----------



## Dotti

or, you could


----------



## Dotti

just complain about


----------



## Dotti

me or football! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm sorry


----------



## Wallsendmag

But I really


----------



## Wallsendmag

Don't like


----------



## Wallsendmag

The colour red


----------



## Dotti

I'm not bothered


----------



## Dotti

I buy red


----------



## davelincs

What's been going


----------



## Dotti

How's you Dave?


----------



## davelincs

Fine thankyou Abi


----------



## davelincs

How's yourself , I


----------



## davelincs

See that someone


----------



## davelincs

As been having


----------



## davelincs

A dig, take


----------



## davelincs

No notice, I


----------



## davelincs

Like red, the


----------



## davelincs

Brighter the better


----------



## Dotti

well thankyou Dave


----------



## Dotti

no complaints either


----------



## Dotti

from the essex


----------



## Dotti

ttiers last night


----------



## Dotti

they love red


----------



## davelincs

Mean while the


----------



## Wallsendmag

red is the


----------



## Wallsendmag

colour of the


----------



## Wallsendmag

devil and mackems


----------



## Wallsendmag

although they are


----------



## Wallsendmag

both the same


----------



## davelincs

Not quite, mackems


----------



## davelincs

Are decent people


----------



## davelincs

Is it snowing


----------



## YELLOW_TT

not in Hartlepool


----------



## YELLOW_TT

sun always shines


----------



## YELLOW_TT

in sunny Hartlepool


----------



## davelincs

its very cold


----------



## davelincs

here, in a


----------



## davelincs

very frosty Lincoln


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nice to see

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Your renewal Dave

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs

i thought i


----------



## davelincs

had better get


----------



## davelincs

paid, while i


----------



## davelincs

still have some


----------



## davelincs

money in the


----------



## davelincs

bank account Andrew


----------



## Dotti

and santa decided


----------



## davelincs

To deliver an


----------



## davelincs

iPad 2 to


----------



## Dotti

his wife at


----------



## davelincs

Billericay, Essex,hohoho


----------



## Dotti

:lol: waw! she said


----------



## davelincs

I have forgot


----------



## davelincs

Your present darling


----------



## davelincs

Said Dotti, grinning


----------



## Dotti

at the turkey


----------



## davelincs

Which still wanted


----------



## davelincs

Plucking, not to


----------



## Dotti

say the carrots


----------



## davelincs

Needed digging up


----------



## Dotti

Then came granny


----------



## davelincs

With a glass


----------



## glslang

Of fine port


----------



## davelincs

She was absolutely


----------



## glslang

Thrilled with delight


----------



## davelincs

Especially when the


----------



## yeborsky

gardener rogered her


----------



## glslang

and got caught


----------



## BrianR

by her girlfriend


----------



## davelincs

Very interesting, because


----------



## glslang

she was caught


----------



## yeborsky

with wide open


----------



## davelincs

fields, valleys and


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

what shall i


----------



## glslang

deem to be


----------



## Dotti

a right proper


----------



## davelincs

Good time ,with


----------



## glslang

the previous gardener


----------



## Dotti

and his bush


----------



## davelincs

What's he trimming


----------



## glslang

around the clock


----------



## davelincs

I could see


----------



## Dotti

Edward Scissorhand and


----------



## glslang

Bill from Accounts


----------



## davelincs

Both looking rather


----------



## glslang

poignant by the


----------



## davelincs

Fact,it was


----------



## glslang

late and yet


----------



## davelincs

Lighting up time


----------



## glslang

Filled with anxiety


----------



## Dotti

the pair of


----------



## davelincs

Stockings were round


----------



## glslang

from the motion


----------



## Dotti

of being worn


----------



## glslang

to the amazement


----------



## davelincs

Of the three


----------



## glslang

remaining wet ducks


----------



## davelincs

What was that


----------



## glslang

silence is heard


----------



## Dotti

with the whistling


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Billy big bollox


----------



## davelincs

Swore ,he had


----------



## glslang

big empty pockets


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ba,Cabeye,Jones


----------



## glslang

Stop, shall I


----------



## Dotti

go and bang


----------



## glslang

the unknown mistress


----------



## davelincs

That was until


----------



## YELLOW_TT

three thirty PM


----------



## glslang

not enough time


----------



## Dotti

for her and


----------



## YELLOW_TT

to catch a


----------



## Dotti

London Bridge Bus


----------



## YELLOW_TT

only going to


----------



## glslang

the far away


----------



## YELLOW_TT

land of nod


----------



## Dotti

but before it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

was closed down


----------



## davelincs

Every body got


----------



## YELLOW_TT

a case of


----------



## glslang

mad flu virus


----------



## Dotti

that sodding manflu


----------



## glslang

coughs up pearls


----------



## davelincs

Of wisdom, though


----------



## glslang

green and blue


----------



## YELLOW_TT

balls of fire


----------



## glslang

yellow smoke filled


----------



## davelincs

Kippers, poached egg


----------



## Dotti

And filter coffee


----------



## YELLOW_TT

dinner is served


----------



## glslang

but not forgotten


----------



## YELLOW_TT

sorry I forgot


----------



## davelincs

to pay , so


----------



## Dotti

the lady at


----------



## davelincs

the opticians said


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Time glasses please


----------



## davelincs

They are similar


----------



## davelincs

To a watch


----------



## Dotti

that of Cartier


----------



## davelincs

Gold and diamonds


----------



## glslang

crushed and chiseled


----------



## davelincs

for the scrap


----------



## glslang

left to rust


----------



## davelincs

Until, a gentleman


----------



## glslang

of unknown satisfaction


----------



## davelincs

Started singing ,very


----------



## glslang

politely whilst shouting


----------



## YELLOW_TT

what the fcuk


----------



## glslang

is this voice


----------



## YELLOW_TT

of Miss Piggy


----------



## glslang

by the sty


----------



## YELLOW_TT

in my eye


----------



## davelincs

While I cry


----------



## glslang

about the pie


----------



## Dotti

in the sky


----------



## davelincs

wheres my tie


----------



## glslang

drifts over by


----------



## davelincs

that is why


----------



## glslang

how to ply


----------



## davelincs

and to sigh


----------



## glslang

polish can dye


----------



## davelincs

Davey will buy


----------



## glslang

talk of my


----------



## davelincs

Whats for tea


----------



## glslang

some prancing haggis?


----------



## davelincs

no Italian for


----------



## Dotti

silly forum owners


----------



## davelincs

that includes us


----------



## glslang

and them but


----------



## davelincs

well of course


----------



## Dotti

the numpties who


----------



## davelincs

are in Parliament


----------



## Dotti

shouting 'order' in


----------



## glslang

da House yea


----------



## Dotti

party rockers in


----------



## davelincs

silly looking hats


----------



## Dotti

Meanwhile, whilst this


----------



## davelincs

was happening, two


----------



## YELLOW_TT

no three no


----------



## Dotti

Five northern girlies


----------



## YELLOW_TT

the fat slags


----------



## Dotti

With pretty faces


----------



## YELLOW_TT

from the Viz


----------



## glslang

and rugged noses


----------



## Dotti

decided to go


----------



## glslang

slowly whilst queueing


----------



## davelincs

for there weekly


----------



## Dotti

paddy met sally


----------



## YELLOW_TT

in the hotel


----------



## Dotti

where they had


----------



## davelincs

a room booked


----------



## Dotti

For an evening


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Of rumpy pumpy


----------



## Dotti

'woman' he said :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What a massive


----------



## Dotti

pair of eyebrows


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Or a monobrow


----------



## Dotti

can I feel


----------



## davelincs

the force, as


----------



## Dotti

they sung to


----------



## glslang

Vaya con Dyos


----------



## Dotti

She slipped into


----------



## glslang

some hairy pyjamas


----------



## Dotti

And THEN, she


----------



## davelincs

wet herself, laughing


----------



## Dotti

at the uniform


----------



## davelincs

the nurse was


----------



## Dotti

flashing some twinkly


----------



## davelincs

earings, along with


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A gold ring


----------



## Dotti

inserted on her


----------



## davelincs

big toe, this


----------



## glslang

had been offered


----------



## davelincs

on a plate


----------



## glslang

of silver platinum


----------



## davelincs

made in England


----------



## glslang

purveyors of fine


----------



## Dotti

hairy gay costumes :lol:


----------



## davelincs

looking like apes


----------



## Dotti

Tarquin, room service


----------



## davelincs

who,s knocking on


----------



## glslang

fists of fury


----------



## davelincs

Dotti dressed in


----------



## Dotti

her batman outfit


----------



## davelincs

guess who Robin


----------



## Dotti

was? Davelincs with


----------



## davelincs

a big grin


----------



## j8keith

grin, misread gin


----------



## glslang

of turkish delights


----------



## Dotti

and lush champagne


----------



## davelincs

in the batmobile


----------



## glslang

a modified TT


----------



## Dotti

'look at that' .....


----------



## glslang

Donuts left unattended...


----------



## davelincs

yuck i dont


----------



## Dotti

like what those


----------



## davelincs

policemen did to


----------



## Dotti

those lovely doughnuts


----------



## glslang

round red jelly


----------



## YELLOW_TT

To sit on


----------



## Dotti

on rare rump


----------



## davelincs

and bare rump


----------



## glslang

with no rump


----------



## davelincs

steak in the


----------



## glslang

empty burning casserole


----------



## Dotti

cook with hump :lol:


----------



## davelincs

in a sump


----------



## Dotti

meanwhile, the bed


----------



## davelincs

was warm, until


----------



## j8keith

soaking wet cat


----------



## glslang

took the duvet


----------



## Dotti

and curled up


----------



## davelincs

on my lap


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dancing girlfriend Sally


----------



## Dotti

the dirTTy biTch


----------



## glslang

fancies top cats


----------



## Dotti

With topaz diamonds


----------



## davelincs

and white gold


----------



## Dotti

upon her thong


----------



## davelincs

which was very


----------



## j8keith

small and transparent


----------



## Dotti

with a matching


----------



## davelincs

Slippers,made from


----------



## Dotti

soft rabbit fur


----------



## glslang

and rolled cigars


----------



## davelincs

on her thigh


----------



## glslang

expertly lit up


----------



## Dotti

the dark room


----------



## davelincs

what was that


----------



## Dotti

ghost like shadow?


----------



## davelincs

in the corner


----------



## glslang

of her eye


----------



## davelincs

a tear fell


----------



## glslang

millions of drops


----------



## davelincs

flooded her slippers


----------



## Dotti

leaving a puddle


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Of piss shit


----------



## davelincs

had stained the


----------



## spilz

new curtains with


----------



## Dotti

the hoover going


----------



## davelincs

bang, when it


----------



## j8keith

sucked up dirty


----------



## davelincs

dirty dirt from


----------



## glslang

the ground below


----------



## Dotti

Beneath those slippers


----------



## glslang

spirals of dust


----------



## Dotti

Similar to swirl


----------



## davelincs

of sand, in


----------



## glslang

whirlpools of wind


----------



## davelincs

and the windmills


----------



## davelincs

in your mind


----------



## glslang

blown away by


----------



## davelincs

that lovely lady


----------



## glslang

now without slippers


----------



## davelincs

barefoot in the


----------



## Dotti

moon light shadow


----------



## glslang

with the howls


----------



## davelincs

of laughter, coming


----------



## Dotti

from the tramp


----------



## davelincs

thats why the


----------



## davelincs

lady is a tramp


----------



## Dotti

and the sister


----------



## davelincs

who had three


----------



## glslang

reverends in captivity


----------



## Dotti

Who are beautiful


----------



## glslang

butlers in disguise


----------



## Dotti

Holding big silver


----------



## glslang

angry mad lobsters


----------



## Dotti

Lookin rather tasty


----------



## davelincs

on a bed


----------



## Dotti

of white sand


----------



## spilz

edit : too rude


----------



## spilz

on the outskirts


----------



## Dotti

of southend seafront


----------



## j8keith

by the pier


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

with an icecream


----------



## davelincs

and candy floss


----------



## Dotti

And tt meet


----------



## davelincs

dotti and davelincs


----------



## glslang

staring the lambo


----------



## davelincs

and laughing ,loudly


----------



## glslang

a baby TT


----------



## davelincs

wsa parked near


----------



## spilz

a pile of


----------



## Dotti

TT 18inch alloys


----------



## glslang

aspiring to 19


----------



## davelincs

the odd number


----------



## glslang

and wrong offset


----------



## davelincs

the teacher,the


----------



## Dotti

lovely driving instructor


----------



## glslang

grab some tyres


----------



## j8keith

tread carefully though


----------



## glslang

with snow chains


----------



## davelincs

and snow patrol


----------



## glslang

if skiing down


----------



## davelincs

to the bottom


----------



## glslang

Bring her up


----------



## davelincs

for air,otherwise


----------



## Dotti

her little skiis


----------



## glslang

miss the boat


----------



## Dotti

that huge one


----------



## davelincs

yes,i know


----------



## glslang

the captain however


----------



## davelincs

Flew over Essex


----------



## j8keith

and fell out


----------



## Dotti

Over Dale Farm


----------



## j8keith

yet more pollution


----------



## davelincs

Yes , he managed


----------



## glslang

to fly closer


----------



## Dotti

to Paddys caravan


----------



## j8keith

and landed in


----------



## davelincs

In the cornfield


----------



## Dotti

amongst scrap metal


----------



## j8keith

and new BMWs


----------



## Dotti

was a really


----------



## glslang

new german scrapyard


----------



## davelincs

Tanks, boats,planes


----------



## Dotti

Car stereos and


----------



## davelincs

the biggest spotted


----------



## davelincs

dog, you have


----------



## davelincs

ever seen, sitting


----------



## j8keith

on the bailif


----------



## Dotti

Sitting in a


----------



## davelincs

Cardboard box,with


----------



## j8keith

a bacon butty


----------



## davelincs

A cupp of


----------



## glslang

foaming green beer


----------



## davelincs

at the mouth


----------



## glslang

quickly gulped before


----------



## davelincs

the vicar, came


----------



## j8keith

the dog snaffled


----------



## davelincs

the bacon butty


----------



## j8keith

the bailifs glasses


----------



## davelincs

The vicars dog


----------



## glslang

licked impatiently what


----------



## j8keith

he thought was


----------



## Dotti

A juicy bone


----------



## davelincs

But it was


----------



## j8keith

the vicars leg


----------



## Dotti

Aye aye said


----------



## j8keith

the police officer


----------



## Dotti

'what do we' ....


----------



## j8keith

'ave 'ere then


----------



## davelincs

Nothing officer said


----------



## j8keith

the fine upstanding


----------



## davelincs

Gentleman wearing a


----------



## glslang

baseball knee cap


----------



## davelincs

On his elbow


----------



## Dotti

was an unusual


----------



## davelincs

Person, totally out


----------



## glslang

by five meters


----------



## davelincs

Of nylon rope


----------



## Dotti

set on a


----------



## glslang

candy floss pylon


----------



## Dotti

all pink fluff


----------



## davelincs

And sugar,made


----------



## Dotti

the feeling of


----------



## j8keith

boiled brussel sprouts


----------



## Dotti

make the old


----------



## glslang

foe alive again


----------



## Dotti

the smell though,


----------



## davelincs

They have been


----------



## Dotti

Getting very soggy


----------



## j8keith

kept in the


----------



## davelincs

Polythene bag provided


----------



## glslang

microwave at full


----------



## davelincs

Power for one


----------



## j8keith

hour and a


----------



## glslang

bit, plus wash


----------



## davelincs

Rinse and dry


----------



## Dotti

And BINGO, you


----------



## davelincs

Have absolutely nothing


----------



## j8keith

fit to eat


----------



## davelincs

It was the


----------



## davelincs

Thing since sliced


----------



## Dotti

beetroot was introduced


----------



## glslang

in the 80s


----------



## Dotti

when dance hits


----------



## davelincs

Included the likes


----------



## Dotti

shaken stevens and


----------



## j8keith

the Capri died


----------



## davelincs

To make for


----------



## j8keith

the bacon butty


----------



## glslang

and spinach leaves


----------



## davelincs

With a cheese


----------



## glslang

Caesar blue dressing


----------



## davelincs

Chips and beans


----------



## glslang

cooked to melt


----------



## Dotti

The creamy cheese


----------



## YELLOW_TT

That has splashed


----------



## zakkiaz

over me TT


----------



## j8keith

better than birds


----------



## Dotti

making a nice


----------



## Dotti

making a nice


----------



## j8keith

avian artistic creation


----------



## Dotti

called a nest


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Of vipers or


----------



## Dotti

or villans from


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Land of nod


----------



## Dotti

going in with


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Two left feet


----------



## Dotti

ooo she said


----------



## YELLOW_TT

That's a big


----------



## Dotti

feather you have


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Stuck up there


----------



## Dotti

where did that


----------



## davelincs

As the monkey


----------



## j8keith

surveyed his prize


----------



## davelincs

a toffee apple


----------



## glslang

with banana cream


----------



## davelincs

it tasted ugghhhhhh


----------



## glslang

but monkey liked!


----------



## davelincs

and licked it


----------



## glslang

in utter despair


----------



## Dotti

Found a hair


----------



## davelincs

With a dick


----------



## glslang

but no prick


----------



## davelincs

Dead right,it


----------



## j8keith

bankers not included


----------



## glslang

sold out separately


----------



## davelincs

or a pair


----------



## glslang

of old socks


----------



## davelincs

And brogues with


----------



## glslang

many pound signs


----------



## Dotti

Poor old Doris


----------



## Dotti

Poor old Doris


----------



## glslang

no pension fund


----------



## davelincs

Doris was poor


----------



## Dotti

with a secret


----------



## davelincs

Pocket in her


----------



## glslang

old straight jacket


----------



## davelincs

It was full


----------



## Dotti

with acid drops


----------



## davelincs

liquorice allsorts and


----------



## Dotti

a box of


----------



## davelincs

Shoe tacks, which


----------



## Dotti

had to be


----------



## davelincs

Used,because her


----------



## Dotti

Pair at home


----------



## zakkiaz

was used again


----------



## Dotti

and did some


----------



## davelincs

Tacky tacking,although


----------



## Dotti

Valentines day upon


----------



## davelincs

Us, time to


----------



## davelincs

Show ,how much


----------



## davelincs

You love the


----------



## Dotti

one you are


----------



## davelincs

oh why not


----------



## Dotti

send an additional


----------



## davelincs

nurse to Dotti,s


----------



## glslang

Run away fast


----------



## Dotti

because cold hands


----------



## glslang

without hot gloves


----------



## Dotti

make your back


----------



## glslang

glow after dark


----------



## Dotti

bit like the


----------



## davelincs

Very big red


----------



## j8keith

nose on Rudolf


----------



## glslang

the Dear Deer


----------



## davelincs

Who only works


----------



## glslang

cold dark nights


----------



## j8keith

when everyone is


----------



## Dotti

is cosy in


----------



## davelincs

Bed, giggling away


----------



## j8keith

eating marmalade sandwiches


----------



## Dotti

With a cuppa


----------



## davelincs

oh what that


----------



## Dotti

Joy that brought


----------



## davelincs

very very true


----------



## Dotti

Over in the


----------



## j8keith

bakery fresh rolls


----------



## davelincs

royce, was running


----------



## Dotti

and smelling crusty


----------



## glslang

fish with butter


----------



## Dotti

And cracked pepper


----------



## davelincs

nice sea salt


----------



## glslang

rock hard white


----------



## Dotti

bottle of wine


----------



## davelincs

corkscrew in hand


----------



## Dotti

big great smile


----------



## davelincs

and two glasses


----------



## davelincs

twelve red roses


----------



## Dotti

Yes please Dave


----------



## j8keith

two red noses


----------



## Dotti

Were lost via


----------



## davelincs

the excess drinking


----------



## Dotti

still, never mind


----------



## glslang

sparkling teeth alright


----------



## Dotti

Said Fred I'm


----------



## glslang

an NHS dentist


----------



## j8keith

one filling or


----------



## glslang

half a pint


----------



## Dotti

of cold vodka


----------



## glslang

white russian recipe


----------



## Dotti

Add a drop


----------



## glslang

of tabasco, milk


----------



## davelincs

and cough medicine


----------



## glslang

vigorously mixed by


----------



## davelincs

Dotti, wearing her


----------



## glslang

new baseball cap


----------



## davelincs

hey up is


----------



## Dotti

New tt forum


----------



## Dotti

As she got


----------



## Dotti

Angry with the


----------



## Dotti

Login issues here


----------



## glslang

cookies now cleared


----------



## davelincs

and our dotti


----------



## davelincs

is happy again


----------



## j8keith

cookies all eaten


----------



## Dotti

Up by my


----------



## Dotti

Laptop! Thank god


----------



## Dotti

For iphone because


----------



## Dotti

I can't login! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## j8keith

eat more cookies


----------



## davelincs

Now Now Dotti


----------



## davelincs

i am probably


----------



## davelincs

swearing about it


----------



## davelincs

more than you


----------



## Dotti

and on that


----------



## Dotti

note and perseverance


----------



## Dotti

FINALLY hip hip


----------



## Dotti

hoooray! I'm in!


----------



## Dotti

not for long


----------



## Dotti

though it appears [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Do i throw


----------



## davelincs

my company laptop


----------



## davelincs

out of the


----------



## davelincs

hotel window, or


----------



## davelincs

is the problem


----------



## davelincs

with the forum


----------



## Dotti

dave, my lovely


----------



## Dotti

three word story


----------



## Dotti

friend, do absolutely


----------



## Dotti

nothing with your


----------



## Dotti

lappy! It's the


----------



## Dotti

sodding tt forum


----------



## davelincs

few kind and


----------



## davelincs

wise words Abi


----------



## Dotti

lets hope this


----------



## Dotti

situation with this


----------



## Dotti

forum gets resolved


----------



## Dotti

very soon, otherwise


----------



## Dotti

doctors are going


----------



## Dotti

to be busy


----------



## Dotti

dealing with high


----------



## Dotti

blood pressure patience


----------



## davelincs

and us two


----------



## Dotti

still playing three


----------



## davelincs

word story reloaded


----------



## davelincs

thread on the


----------



## davelincs

ttforum, whilst drinking


----------



## Dotti

a nice hot


----------



## Dotti

cuppa milky coffee


----------



## Dotti

with a nice


----------



## Dotti

packet of biscuits


----------



## davelincs

its a pity


----------



## davelincs

i am not


----------



## davelincs

there,to help


----------



## davelincs

you out with


----------



## davelincs

with the biccies


----------



## j8keith

and cream cakes


----------



## Dotti

and afternoon cuppa


----------



## glslang

and late gin


----------



## davelincs

and bitter lemon


----------



## glslang

nip of whisky


----------



## davelincs

boys playing in


----------



## davelincs

the park, jumpers


----------



## davelincs

as goal posts


----------



## Dotti

And mum calling


----------



## Dotti

'supper on the ....


----------



## Dotti

Table, hurry up'!


----------



## jammyd

cant believe this...


----------



## jammyd

is still going!


----------



## davelincs

Rain in Bradford


----------



## davelincs

this morning, home


----------



## davelincs

tomorrow, thank goodness


----------



## j8keith

take the rain


----------



## davelincs

yes please take


----------



## Dotti

the snow also


----------



## glslang

without the sunshine


----------



## davelincs

on a rainy


----------



## davelincs

day, ive got


----------



## davelincs

sunshine in the


----------



## davelincs

month of May


----------



## Dotti

out with ugg


----------



## Dotti

booties and in


----------



## Dotti

with spangly strappy


----------



## Dotti

glitzy spangly girlie


----------



## Dotti

sandles with a


----------



## Dotti

delicate pretty frock


----------



## davelincs

said the essex


----------



## davelincs

girl, with her


----------



## davelincs

lovely golden hair


----------



## j8keith

hanging down from


----------



## Dotti

From her head


----------



## glslang

to her neck


----------



## Dotti

and with some


----------



## Dotti

soft curls on


----------



## Dotti

the golden ends


----------



## davelincs

dave was making


----------



## davelincs

a good job


----------



## davelincs

until she moved


----------



## j8keith

and the sissors


----------



## davelincs

slipped, her ear


----------



## j8keith

fell on the


----------



## Dotti

Parrots bald head


----------



## glslang

by the cage


----------



## davelincs

in the corner


----------



## davelincs

of the shop


----------



## davelincs

near the slightly


----------



## Dotti

Strange animal who


----------



## Dotti

Was licking the


----------



## Dotti

Old mans thick


----------



## glslang

clotted cream scone


----------



## davelincs

Whilst peeing up


----------



## glslang

glass marble stone


----------



## davelincs

Laughing out loudly


----------



## TTFAdmin

as he slowly


----------



## Dotti

watched his wee :lol: (ewww) :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Through his sunglasses


----------



## Dotti

Getting splash back :lol:


----------



## j8keith

on his Valentino


----------



## davelincs

Shoes, the landlord


----------



## Dotti

watched with despair


----------



## Dotti

looking over his


----------



## Dotti

shoulder with a


----------



## Dotti

big great telescope


----------



## davelincs

he could see


----------



## davelincs

for miles and


----------



## davelincs

miles. into outer


----------



## j8keith

space, past the


----------



## davelincs

Rose and crown


----------



## j8keith

to the Dog


----------



## Dotti

pictured on the


----------



## Dotti

one tile before


----------



## Dotti

his one eyed


----------



## Dotti

snake facing it


----------



## davelincs

Let's have a


----------



## davelincs

Drink, mines a


----------



## davelincs

Pint, what's yours


----------



## Dotti

a refreshing cinzanno


----------



## Dotti

and lemonade with


----------



## Dotti

ice and lime


----------



## Dotti

thankyou very much


----------



## davelincs

Anytime young lady


----------



## davelincs

Said that rogue


----------



## davelincs

In the convertible


----------



## j8keith

Scuba blue TT


----------



## Dotti

Looking very daper


----------



## j8keith

in his bowler


----------



## davelincs

Handkerchief in top


----------



## davelincs

Pocket,gold watch


----------



## davelincs

In his waistcoat


----------



## davelincs

A dozen red


----------



## davelincs

Roses for his


----------



## glslang

beloved young mistress


----------



## Dotti

Who sat waiting


----------



## glslang

until got bored


----------



## Dotti

Then all of


----------



## Dotti

A sudden a


----------



## Dotti

Hand was placed


----------



## j8keith

on her thigh


----------



## glslang

killing the fly


----------



## Dotti

making a nice


----------



## davelincs

Slapping sound, this


----------



## davelincs

Was very pleasing


----------



## davelincs

To the pair


----------



## davelincs

Of them, meanwhile


----------



## glslang

Batman and Robin


----------



## j8keith

with ripped tights


----------



## glslang

rushed inside towards


----------



## j8keith

the open box


----------



## Dotti

Full of batmans


----------



## j8keith

bubble gum wrappers


----------



## davelincs

Robin waited patiently


----------



## glslang

by the clock


----------



## davelincs

Tower, batman was


----------



## glslang

ready but first


----------



## Dotti

He had to


----------



## Dotti

Chew a bubblegum


----------



## davelincs

He blew a


----------



## davelincs

A big bubble


----------



## davelincs

And took off


----------



## Dotti

floating in the


----------



## Dotti

air and as


----------



## Dotti

he was in


----------



## Dotti

the air his


----------



## glslang

mask fell off


----------



## davelincs

O buggr he


----------



## Dotti

said whilst burping


----------



## rustyintegrale

from his chinos


----------



## davelincs

Which were scorched


----------



## glslang

by the joker


----------



## rustyintegrale

waving his cards


----------



## davelincs

A royal flush


----------



## glslang

jackpot this time


----------



## j8keith

his bubble burst


----------



## Dotti

when Robin kicked


----------



## rustyintegrale

the purple helmet


----------



## Dotti

which looked sore


----------



## davelincs

Meanwhile back in


----------



## davelincs

The queen vic


----------



## glslang

cave was empty


----------



## davelincs

Expect for the


----------



## davelincs

TT meet going


----------



## davelincs

On,it was


----------



## glslang

full of porkers?


----------



## davelincs

so we had


----------



## j8keith

hot dogs and


----------



## davelincs

Copious quantitys of


----------



## glslang

old tennessee whiskey


----------



## davelincs

Distilled in Ireland


----------



## glslang

bottled in Thailand


----------



## davelincs

Drunk in England


----------



## j8keith

along with some


----------



## Dotti

swanky mclaren owners


----------



## glslang

looking responsibly dull


----------



## j8keith

with their pushchairs


----------



## glslang

and boring wives


----------



## j8keith

wearing tweed caps


----------



## glslang

smoking silly pipes


----------



## Dotti

boasting about their


----------



## Dotti

teeny weeny tiny


----------



## j8keith

brains and waists


----------



## Dotti

bigger than a


----------



## Dotti

60inch plazma screen


----------



## davelincs

Hello, said the


----------



## Dotti

Handsome sunseeker owner


----------



## glslang

at the ready


----------



## Dotti

with his budgiesmugglers


----------



## davelincs

Full of illegal


----------



## j8keith

purple lego bricks


----------



## Dotti

with lego girls


----------



## j8keith

plastic builders hats


----------



## Dotti

amongst a box


----------



## glslang

of torx drivers


----------



## j8keith

and TT drivers


----------



## davelincs

And ladies of


----------



## j8keith

the TT Forum


----------



## Dotti

all looking very


----------



## j8keith

very very tasty


----------



## Dotti

especially one inparticular


----------



## TTFAdmin

happens to be


----------



## j8keith

dressed in red


----------



## davelincs

The one the


----------



## davelincs

Only one, from


----------



## davelincs

Essex, our Dotti


----------



## Dotti

oooo, you called


----------



## glslang

for some long


----------



## davelincs

Legs,is that


----------



## Dotti

A jimmy choo


----------



## glslang

jimmy choo who?


----------



## Dotti

jimmy choo, choo


----------



## Dotti

choo steam train


----------



## davelincs

Some Nice red


----------



## davelincs

Stilletos , with six,


----------



## davelincs

Inch heels, lovely


----------



## merlin c

Dotti said:


> will be taken


BY ALIENS


----------



## merlin c

merlin c said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> will be taken
> 
> 
> 
> BY ALIENS
Click to expand...

SORRY I WAS READING DIFFERENT PAGE WHEN i QUOTED.....doh!


----------



## TTFAdmin

and then brought


----------



## j8keith

out some red


----------



## Dotti

Alien like aliens :lol:


----------



## glslang

green and slimey


----------



## davelincs

Nice and sleazy


----------



## Dotti

on a Friday


----------



## davelincs

So the weekend


----------



## davelincs

Is here,and


----------



## davelincs

I am working


----------



## j8keith

on getting a


----------



## glslang

tyre groove on


----------



## j8keith

freshly laid tarmac


----------



## Dotti

which sounds incredibly


----------



## Dotti

comfy and exciting


----------



## Dotti

with a pillow


----------



## Dotti

a duvet and


----------



## Dotti

some alcohol woohoo


----------



## Dotti

let the party


----------



## j8keith

never "tyre" of


----------



## davelincs

Good fun and


----------



## davelincs

That leary pair


----------



## davelincs

From Lincoln and


----------



## davelincs

Essex , they are


----------



## davelincs

Best thing since


----------



## Dotti

mavis and Derek


----------



## Dotti

from good old


----------



## Dotti

corrie street which


----------



## davelincs

Has had its


----------



## Dotti

'oh Derek' moments


----------



## glslang

Old daring Derek?


----------



## davelincs

I don't really


----------



## Dotti

fancy mavis, she


----------



## Dotti

was never my


----------



## Dotti

type, however give


----------



## Dotti

me owen or


----------



## davelincs

Or I will


----------



## davelincs

Shoot,said the


----------



## davelincs

Mafia hit man


----------



## Dotti

with his horse


----------



## Dotti

and space hopper


----------



## TTFAdmin

bought from the


----------



## Dotti

pound stretcher shop


----------



## davelincs

In the middle


----------



## davelincs

Of no where


----------



## glslang

Quite frosty this


----------



## davelincs

Afternoon, it's probably


----------



## davelincs

Got some thing


----------



## davelincs

To do with


----------



## davelincs

The weather, anyway


----------



## Dotti

meanwhile, whilst sat


----------



## Dotti

here posting a


----------



## Dotti

meteor is flying


----------



## Dotti

about and a


----------



## Dotti

bit of it


----------



## Dotti

just landed on


----------



## davelincs

On the riverside


----------



## davelincs

Public house, it


----------



## davelincs

Was a good


----------



## davelincs

Job, that the


----------



## TTFAdmin

people found to


----------



## Dotti

at the tower


----------



## Dotti

of London Bridge


----------



## Dotti

many river boats


----------



## davelincs

On the water


----------



## glslang

slowly sinking towards


----------



## Dotti

the oxo tower


----------



## TTFAdmin

with rain pouring


----------



## mighTy Tee

thick bisto gravey


----------



## davelincs

Nice roast beef


----------



## Dotti

overlooking the city


----------



## antcole

with a grin


----------



## davelincs

And tonic, blimey


----------



## davelincs

It's six o'clock


----------



## antcole

not too early


----------



## SteviedTT

To boost your


----------



## SteviedTT

Forum post count :lol:


----------



## davelincs

which is nice


----------



## antcole

for a Thursday


----------



## davelincs

not any thursday


----------



## TTFAdmin

but any given


----------



## davelincs

Day without a


----------



## Dotti

gin and tonic


----------



## Dotti

martini and lemonade


----------



## Dotti

or even a


----------



## Dotti

cinzanno and lemonade


----------



## Dotti

along with afternoon


----------



## Dotti

session at the


----------



## Dotti

Mandarin Oriental Hotel


----------



## davelincs

The orange one


----------



## davelincs

In the city


----------



## davelincs

Centre, very close


----------



## Dotti

to Harvey Nichs


----------



## TTFAdmin

is always seen


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oh Canada :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Wearing a green


----------



## malstt

pair of pants


----------



## Dotti

'ewwww', said wonderman


----------



## antcole

phew, said Dotti


----------



## Dotti

that was a


----------



## glslang

Green Hornet, Batman


----------



## Dotti

had a sweaty


----------



## davelincs

Pair of hands


----------



## malstt

down his pants


----------



## davelincs

Was the smallest


----------



## davelincs

I like the


----------



## Dotti

teeny weeny tiny


----------



## davelincs

New motor Abi


----------



## davelincs

Purple is nice


----------



## Dotti

well, thankyou very


----------



## Dotti

much, the colour


----------



## Dotti

is a special


----------



## Dotti

made up one


----------



## Dotti

mclaren only do


----------



## Dotti

five colours to


----------



## Dotti

to choose from


----------



## davelincs

Very classy indeed


----------



## davelincs

But that's nothing


----------



## davelincs

Compared to the


----------



## Dotti

new ferrari 458


----------



## Dotti

spyder which is


----------



## j8keith

poor mans TT


----------



## davelincs

just like, the


----------



## malstt

relian robin gti


----------



## j8keith

thats heavy man


----------



## Dotti

but so fast


----------



## j8keith

speed cameras can't


----------



## Dotti

click fast enough


----------



## TTFAdmin

to catch a


----------



## j8keith

Trotter on the


----------



## Dotti

the wheel of


----------



## davelincs

fortune, with Andy


----------



## Dotti

and his pies


----------



## davelincs

So that's who


----------



## davelincs

Ate them, and


----------



## davelincs

Was me wanting


----------



## glslang

some dark ale


----------



## Dotti

with roasted nuts


----------



## merlin c

and garlic bread.........


----------



## davelincs

Which is so


----------



## Dotti

Good for you


----------



## davelincs

in very large


----------



## Dotti

Long frogs legs


----------



## TTFAdmin

with a nice


----------



## Dotti

garlic spam sandwich :lol: (eww)


----------



## zakkiaz

I'm back on


----------



## glslang

hopping straight away


----------



## Dotti

slurping some vodka


----------



## davelincs

With tonic and


----------



## j8keith

marmite on toast


----------



## TTFAdmin

which made me


----------



## j8keith

want some chips


----------



## Dotti

with gravy over


----------



## j8keith

and a pasty


----------



## zakkiaz

with a pint


----------



## glslang

of cold milk


----------



## j8keith

laced with malt


----------



## davelincs

Bread, hello Dotti


----------



## davelincs

How are you


----------



## Dotti

Good evening Dave,


----------



## Dotti

I've had a


----------



## Dotti

very sad day


----------



## Dotti

today but also


----------



## Dotti

a happy one.


----------



## Dotti

I handed in


----------



## Dotti

my notice with


----------



## Dotti

work! Feel very


----------



## Dotti

sad! BUT, on


----------



## Dotti

a positive note


----------



## Dotti

I've landed another


----------



## Dotti

job, in a


----------



## Dotti

school, so I'm


----------



## Dotti

happy, sad also


----------



## Dotti

thankyou for asking


----------



## Dotti

How are you


----------



## Dotti

Dave? assuming you'll


----------



## Dotti

be posting next :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Fine thankyou Abi


----------



## davelincs

Still working hard


----------



## davelincs

In Pembroke , should


----------



## davelincs

Be home next ,


----------



## davelincs

Hope the new


----------



## davelincs

Job goes well


----------



## Dotti

thankyou. It is


----------



## Dotti

sure to go


----------



## Dotti

very well with


----------



## Dotti

thirteen weeks holidays


----------



## Dotti

I can't complain


----------



## zakkiaz

about what! thats


----------



## davelincs

Three months off


----------



## Dotti

To do gardening


----------



## j8keith

polish your TT


----------



## davelincs

catching the rays


----------



## Dotti

Whilst sipping sangria


----------



## TTFAdmin

and enjoying the


----------



## glslang

MP4 dash 12C?


----------



## davelincs

With a very


----------



## Dotti

Restricted seat position


----------



## zakkiaz

for the kids


----------



## davelincs

Are alright,the


----------



## davelincs

Thing is Dave


----------



## davelincs

And dotti were


----------



## Dotti

planning a day


----------



## zakkiaz

in bed, with


----------



## Dotti

a nice duvet


----------



## j8keith

a teddy bear


----------



## Dotti

outfit on Dotti


----------



## davelincs

Dave loves anything


----------



## davelincs

Anything furry especially


----------



## glslang

with grinning teeth


----------



## Dotti

and a fury


----------



## davelincs

Pair of boots


----------



## davelincs

Preferably ugg boots


----------



## j8keith

furry floppy ears


----------



## glslang

and grandma nose


----------



## Dotti

Looking very cute


----------



## davelincs

As always Abi


----------



## Dotti

turned up on


----------



## zakkiaz

a broom stick


----------



## davelincs

Giggling like a


----------



## Dotti

very naughty girl


----------



## davelincs

as per usual


----------



## Dotti

something was tickling


----------



## TTFAdmin

them under the


----------



## Dotti

undercarriage of the


----------



## davelincs

Of her mini


----------



## zakkiaz

then what happened


----------



## j8keith

the exhaust fell


----------



## davelincs

Off,mean while


----------



## davelincs

At the Peacock


----------



## j8keith

the chicks were


----------



## TTFAdmin

slowly walking towards


----------



## Dotti

the red fox


----------



## j8keith

passed the dog


----------



## j8keith

and duck, on


----------



## davelincs

The way to


----------



## Dotti

Catmouse public house


----------



## glslang

donkey legged it


----------



## davelincs

Hello my mate


----------



## davelincs

How are you


----------



## TTFAdmin

said the chicks


----------



## Dotti

With some cocks! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Hanging out in


----------



## davelincs

The local bar


----------



## Dotti

which was really


----------



## Dotti

the chicken coup


----------



## Dotti

in the back


----------



## Dotti

yard of a


----------



## davelincs

Manor house, which


----------



## davelincs

Was a disguise


----------



## davelincs

But did it


----------



## j8keith

sell pork scratchings


----------



## Dotti

by the sack


----------



## TTFAdmin

with a side


----------



## j8keith

order of chips


----------



## j8keith

but no gravy


----------



## glslang

and mashed potato


----------



## davelincs

Boom boom boom


----------



## glslang

theory goes bang


----------



## TTFAdmin

and then it


----------



## Dotti

was banging like


----------



## Dotti

a door does


----------



## Dotti

in a hurricane


----------



## Dotti

wind just like


----------



## Dotti

the girl next


----------



## Dotti

door does when


----------



## Dotti

she tries slamming


----------



## Dotti

the damn thing


----------



## davelincs

I hope you


----------



## davelincs

Have told her


----------



## Dotti

to donate to


----------



## j8keith

chip butty society


----------



## glslang

rushed and rashed


----------



## zakkiaz

with you know


----------



## Dotti

the handsome guy


----------



## glslang

by the river


----------



## davelincs

Fishing, and catching


----------



## zakkiaz

the clap with


----------



## davelincs

A nice racey


----------



## j8keith

pike with sharp


----------



## Dotti

teeth and stinky


----------



## TTFAdmin

features that were


----------



## Dotti

Covered in green


----------



## davelincs

Scales, later that


----------



## Dotti

evening at dusk


----------



## j8keith

their purple eyes


----------



## zakkiaz

they came out


----------



## Dotti

whizzing round and


----------



## zakkiaz

dropped out and


----------



## davelincs

Bounced,that high


----------



## Dotti

They landed on


----------



## Dotti

The neighbours BBQ


----------



## davelincs

Which was nice


----------



## davelincs

The pims number


----------



## Dotti

was waiting by


----------



## Dotti

the front door


----------



## Dotti

having been sold


----------



## Dotti

on ebay, consequently


----------



## Dotti

resulting in said


----------



## Dotti

winner who wants


----------



## Dotti

to collect then


----------



## Dotti

was a tt


----------



## Dotti

forum member! What


----------



## Dotti

a small world!


----------



## davelincs

Absolutely , bloody wonderful


----------



## zakkiaz

full of nice


----------



## davelincs

People, who write


----------



## davelincs

Three word stories


----------



## Dotti

Whilst enjoying the


----------



## j8keith

sunshine and a


----------



## j8keith

glass of chilled


----------



## davelincs

Goats milk,with


----------



## j8keith

olive bread and


----------



## davelincs

Nice cheese,lovely


----------



## davelincs

Ladies, dressed in


----------



## glslang

scantily clad clothing


----------



## davelincs

Red high heels


----------



## Dotti

Looking very ravish


----------



## zakkiaz

and with big


----------



## davelincs

Dog by her


----------



## davelincs

Side, looking for


----------



## j8keith

a juicy bone


----------



## j8keith

to chew on


----------



## davelincs

The dog soon


----------



## Wallsendmag

how


----------



## Wallsendmag

many


----------



## Wallsendmag

posts


----------



## Wallsendmag

can


----------



## davelincs

its three words


----------



## davelincs

Andy, you might


----------



## davelincs

get the hang


----------



## davelincs

of it soon


----------



## TTFAdmin

and remember to


----------



## robokn

PUT THE CAT


----------



## Dotti

that was sitting


----------



## Dotti

on the solar


----------



## Dotti

mk2 TT that


----------



## Dotti

scratched the bonnet


----------



## Dotti

with it's sharp


----------



## Dotti

scratchy little paws


----------



## Dotti

back in it's


----------



## Dotti

neat little cat


----------



## Dotti

bed for it


----------



## Dotti

to then sleep


----------



## davelincs

All of a


----------



## davelincs

Sudden, the cat


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry fell asleep

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

dreaming of soft


----------



## j8keith

topped TT's to


----------



## j8keith

flex his claws


----------



## davelincs

And licked his


----------



## Dotti

Soft hair balls


----------



## glslang

neatly and tightly


----------



## Dotti

licked his paws


----------



## davelincs

Then his lips


----------



## davelincs

The dog was


----------



## Dotti

Really staring alot


----------



## davelincs

But the cat


----------



## Dotti

was minding his


----------



## davelincs

Little kittens , when


----------



## TTFAdmin

they all suddenly


----------



## Charlie

died, the end


----------



## davelincs

Not really , you


----------



## j8keith

are only joking


----------



## glslang

they were resting


----------



## davelincs

After a full


----------



## glslang

good old bashing


----------



## Dotti

With kisses and


----------



## glslang

happy green parrots


----------



## Dotti

repeatedly saying, who's


----------



## j8keith

a pretty boy


----------



## davelincs

As itsat


----------



## davelincs

On the pirates


----------



## davelincs

Shoulder,it had


----------



## Dotti

A big great


----------



## davelincs

Brazilian nut, in


----------



## glslang

its little paw


----------



## Dotti

Wanting to be


----------



## davelincs

Well and truly


----------



## Dotti

Chewed and eaten


----------



## davelincs

Good morning madam


----------



## j8keith

said the parrot


----------



## Dotti

good morning mr


----------



## Dotti

parrat, said the


----------



## Dotti

lady as she


----------



## davelincs

Whispered sweet nothing's


----------



## Dotti

in the parrot's


----------



## davelincs

Earinged ear, that


----------



## Dotti

Was making him


----------



## davelincs

Itch, although the


----------



## TTFAdmin

irritation was actually


----------



## davelincs

The pirate chewing


----------



## j8keith

pieces of eight


----------



## davelincs

That should read


----------



## davelincs

After eights, with


----------



## Dotti

with red, white


----------



## Dotti

and blue stripes


----------



## Dotti

that resembled that


----------



## Dotti

of crest toothpaste


----------



## davelincs

Along with a


----------



## davelincs

Mouth wash,polly


----------



## glslang

chewing tobbaco was


----------



## davelincs

Coughing and spitting


----------



## Dotti

like an old


----------



## davelincs

Sea dog, meanwhile


----------



## davelincs

The lady of


----------



## j8keith

the house eyed


----------



## davelincs

Up the tts


----------



## j8keith

the four tailpipes


----------



## Dotti

and fitted spoiler


----------



## merlin c

with a moist


----------



## davelincs

Roadster roof, 20"


----------



## TTFAdmin

rims along with


----------



## RobHardy

four flat tyres


----------



## Dotti

Oh bo!!ox, said


----------



## davelincs

The police woman


----------



## j8keith

as she wrote


----------



## Dotti

Graffete on the


----------



## j8keith

dusty car bonnet


----------



## davelincs

Laughing loudly , she


----------



## j8keith

said thats three


----------



## j8keith

points & £60


----------



## davelincs

Kerrching, said the


----------



## davelincs

Judge,as the


----------



## Dotti

Filthy minded girl


----------



## davelincs

We will call


----------



## davelincs

Her, miss x


----------



## glslang

not triple x?


----------



## j8keith

eating Easter Eggs


----------



## glslang

by the bunny


----------



## Dotti

who had no


----------



## Dotti

ears, unable to


----------



## Dotti

hear anything and


----------



## davelincs

Was skinned, gutted


----------



## davelincs

And put in


----------



## davelincs

Oven for lunch


----------



## avyi

whilst the other


----------



## RobHardy

big fat bunny


----------



## glslang

ran away fast!


----------



## RobHardy

in order too


----------



## davelincs

Miss the fox


----------



## glslang

swinging red tail


----------



## davelincs

Followed by huntsmen


----------



## davelincs

And hounds , galloping


----------



## Dotti

so fast, the


----------



## Dotti

fox was scared


----------



## Dotti

so so scared


----------



## Dotti

that he went


----------



## Dotti

to the rabbit


----------



## Dotti

for advise and


----------



## Dotti

comfort! But the


----------



## Dotti

rabbit, just said


----------



## Dotti

bugger off ratbag!


----------



## avyi

But, that only


----------



## davelincs

Made the fox


----------



## davelincs

Mad, he then


----------



## glslang

asked the tortoise


----------



## j8keith

"shell" I tell


----------



## glslang

vpower is not


----------



## davelincs

Very powerful, thats


----------



## avyi

what she said


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I cant repeat


----------



## davelincs

We laughed at


----------



## RobHardy

her tiny exhaust


----------



## davelincs

Blowing very loudly


----------



## j8keith

she raced off


----------



## Dotti

Into the sunset


----------



## j8keith

as fast as


----------



## j8keith

her little legs


----------



## davelincs

Would go, the


----------



## davelincs

Heel broke on


----------



## j8keith

low heels and


----------



## j8keith

she nose dived


----------



## RobHardy

towards the big


----------



## davelincs

Dipper, on the


----------



## davelincs

Fair ground, all


----------



## Dotti

Her candy floss


----------



## glslang

wound itself up


----------



## davelincs

Her stocking tops


----------



## j8keith

were pink and


----------



## davelincs

Pretty,it was


----------



## TTFAdmin

bought from the


----------



## davelincs

Ann summers shop


----------



## glslang

not Jane winters


----------



## Dotti

Or freddie stare


----------



## davelincs

No not at


----------



## davelincs

All, but you


----------



## avyi

wish you could


----------



## glslang

and then would


----------



## davelincs

See if the


----------



## glslang

fox on top


----------



## Dotti

of madonna. It


----------



## davelincs

Made a change


----------



## j8keith

from icecream cones


----------



## davelincs

With no ice


----------



## avyi

to something much


----------



## davelincs

Better, than fish


----------



## RobHardy

flavour crisps that


----------



## glslang

catch themselves up


----------



## davelincs

In fish net


----------



## TTFAdmin

while wearing a


----------



## davelincs

Silk scarf , until


----------



## glslang

the moon rises


----------



## davelincs

High in the


----------



## j8keith

pollution laden sky


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Full of peanuts


----------



## davelincs

Salted ,dryroast and


----------



## sjk17j

Honey, bearing resembelance


----------



## davelincs

With a flying


----------



## j8keith

hedgehog with green


----------



## sjk17j

and blue spotted


----------



## j8keith

wellie boots and


----------



## davelincs

A garden trowel


----------



## glslang

picking the dirt


----------



## Dotti

From satans bottom


----------



## RobHardy

was not fun


----------



## davelincs

All of a


----------



## avyi

sudden it just


----------



## j8keith

exploded and purple


----------



## davelincs

Rain, fell all


----------



## TTFAdmin

around the city


----------



## davelincs

Getting people to


----------



## glslang

dance like possessed


----------



## j8keith

shoppers at a


----------



## Dotti

Raunchy noodests party


----------



## davelincs

Held in dottis


----------



## Dotti

cosy red boudoir


----------



## j8keith

apply on line


----------



## glslang

for free drinks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am in


----------



## davelincs

And out like


----------



## j8keith

jack in the


----------



## RobHardy

back of a


----------



## glslang

half knifed lorry


----------



## RobHardy

which tipped sideways


----------



## davelincs

Then straightened up


----------



## glslang

by emperor penguins


----------



## davelincs

Eating sardines, if


----------



## j8keith

they could open


----------



## glslang

the rattling cans


----------



## zakkiaz

make my day


----------



## davelincs

And boil some


----------



## glslang

left over eggs


----------



## j8keith

you are yoking


----------



## glslang

the white eggs


----------



## TTFAdmin

that you got


----------



## j8keith

scrambled out of


----------



## davelincs

Shells, the farmer


----------



## j8keith

chased after them


----------



## glslang

audi crazed chickens


----------



## RobHardy

went mad and


----------



## davelincs

Turned up with


----------



## Dotti

three wise cocks


----------



## Dotti

cocka doodle doo


----------



## Dotti

any cock'll do!


----------



## Dotti

said the naughty


----------



## Dotti

cute fluffy chicken


----------



## j8keith

oh paxo said


----------



## davelincs

Obviously she like


----------



## davelincs

Stuffing , said the


----------



## Dotti

The farm who


----------



## Dotti

was married to


----------



## Dotti

the girl next


----------



## Dotti

door's great auntie


----------



## Dotti

Bessie who was


----------



## Dotti

the UK's best


----------



## Dotti

Yorkshire pudding maker


----------



## davelincs

Do you have


----------



## davelincs

Her address Abi


----------



## TTFAdmin

no but maybe


----------



## j8keith

for a financial


----------



## davelincs

Deal, use a


----------



## j8keith

concrete mixer and


----------



## Dotti

scoop. muck and


----------



## Dotti

Dizzy, plus Bob


----------



## Dotti

the builder too


----------



## Dotti

will assist building


----------



## Dotti

a house, Jack


----------



## Dotti

built, whoever, Jack


----------



## Dotti

was or is


----------



## davelincs

oh i know


----------



## davelincs

jack very well


----------



## TTFAdmin

in fact he


----------



## davelincs

his my best


----------



## glslang

carpenter and mechanic


----------



## davelincs

Jack of all


----------



## BrianR

trades good and


----------



## Dotti

He can cook


----------



## j8keith

the books and


----------



## j8keith

stand on one


----------



## j8keith

leg whilst eating


----------



## glslang

cold porky pies


----------



## davelincs

Vat free, however


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toon Toon Toon


----------



## Dotti

went down as


----------



## Dotti

did tax rates


----------



## davelincs

In my dreams


----------



## j8keith

speed cameras were


----------



## davelincs

Flashing like nobody's


----------



## Dotti

bloomers on washingline


----------



## davelincs

So that's what


----------



## davelincs

You do on


----------



## davelincs

A Monday dotti


----------



## glslang

but come Tuesday,


----------



## j8keith

and the pub


----------



## Dotti

and it's staff


----------



## davelincs

are all busy


----------



## Dotti

getting dressed up


----------



## Dotti

for a fetish


----------



## Dotti

evening of latex


----------



## Dotti

and pole dancing


----------



## davelincs

Sat in the


----------



## davelincs

Row,was two


----------



## davelincs

Well known users


----------



## davelincs

Of the three


----------



## davelincs

Word story, so


----------



## Dotti

armed with popcorn


----------



## davelincs

And a bottle


----------



## davelincs

Of vodka, they


----------



## TTFAdmin

finished in one


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I love vodka


----------



## Duffy

Doubles always good


----------



## davelincs

A tennis player


----------



## Dotti

With two balls


----------



## j8keith

or two bulls


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Eyes get in


----------



## davelincs

Double sixteen required


----------



## j8keith

double tops are


----------



## TTFAdmin

mandatory and so


----------



## davelincs

We all got


----------



## glslang

bulls eye shots


----------



## davelincs

Meanwhile back at


----------



## j8keith

the garage Dotti


----------



## j8keith

hard at work


----------



## j8keith

tending the still


----------



## Dotti

whilst juggling a


----------



## Dotti

a pair of


----------



## Dotti

over riped balls :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin

:lol:

while wearing a


----------



## davelincs

Pair of pop


----------



## j8keith

corns on her


----------



## Dotti

cheesey corned feet (ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww) :lol:


----------



## davelincs

The firemen turned


----------



## glslang

water into fire


----------



## davelincs

and fire into


----------



## glslang

oak smoked sardines


----------



## YELLOW_TT

No not sardines


----------



## davelincs

yes definitely sardines


----------



## Dotti

or it could


----------



## Dotti

have been a


----------



## Dotti

piece of old


----------



## Dotti

trout, like the


----------



## Dotti

old girl next


----------



## Dotti

door, who was


----------



## davelincs

Trying to find


----------



## davelincs

A new boyfriend


----------



## davelincs

But she ended


----------



## davelincs

Up with a


----------



## j8keith

pair of bulls


----------



## Dotti

a rabbit and


----------



## Dotti

a sugar daddy


----------



## davelincs

Her sugar daddy


----------



## davelincs

Treated her to


----------



## davelincs

A toy boy


----------



## davelincs

Once a week


----------



## Dotti

but to her


----------



## Dotti

amazement, was a


----------



## Dotti

load of rubbish


----------



## davelincs

So she settled


----------



## davelincs

For, an extra


----------



## TTFAdmin

day to spend


----------



## j8keith

shopping for shoes


----------



## glslang

she had lost


----------



## davelincs

her cheque book


----------



## YELLOW_TT

And credit card


----------



## Dotti

and so therefore


----------



## Dotti

decided to nip


----------



## Dotti

down to Audi


----------



## Dotti

for a free


----------



## Dotti

test drive, cuppa


----------



## Dotti

coffee and a


----------



## Dotti

grope of mr


----------



## Dotti

salesman's knee cap :lol:


----------



## davelincs

You are awful


----------



## davelincs

But I like


----------



## j8keith

you said the


----------



## davelincs

Bloke on telly


----------



## Dotti

Look a bit


----------



## j8keith

like "Arthur Daley"


----------



## j8keith

the Audi dealer


----------



## TTFAdmin

from the city


----------



## davelincs

Of Lincoln , he


----------



## davelincs

Still wore a


----------



## davelincs

Sheepskin coat in


----------



## Dotti

His 'minders' jag


----------



## davelincs

All of a


----------



## davelincs

Sudden, the brothers


----------



## j8keith

Del and Rodney


----------



## davelincs

turn up , with


----------



## glslang

a wheelie bin


----------



## j8keith

containing someones old


----------



## glslang

aluminium polishing guides


----------



## davelincs

Rodney you plonker


----------



## Dotti

Said del boy


----------



## davelincs

has he found


----------



## glslang

the holy grail


----------



## davelincs

Not content with


----------



## j8keith

selling left handed


----------



## j8keith

solar powered bicycles


----------



## merlin c

in a cloudy


----------



## davelincs

Sky' , all of


----------



## j8keith

a sudden it


----------



## j8keith

rained frozen chickens


----------



## Dotti

with blue eyes


----------



## davelincs

Already bead crumbed


----------



## wazman999

Picking little peppers


----------



## davelincs

From the salad


----------



## Dotti

and then came


----------



## Dotti

along 3 sexgods


----------



## Dotti

called themselves Imagination


----------



## Dotti

telling us all


----------



## Dotti

it's an illusion


----------



## wazman999

Bustin' their balls


----------



## davelincs

trying to convince


----------



## Dotti

Little snow white


----------



## davelincs

that living with


----------



## j8keith

seven small people


----------



## Dotti

is very easy


----------



## davelincs

until bath time


----------



## j8keith

where's the soap


----------



## davelincs

Said dopey,snowwhite


----------



## davelincs

Was very embarrassed


----------



## Dotti

with Dopey's stick!


----------



## davelincs

As it floated


----------



## Dotti

Her eyes widened


----------



## TTFAdmin

as she stared


----------



## Gazzer

TTFAdmin said:


> as she stared


steve do not get this going as it is pants and takes up valuable web space tbh


----------



## Dotti

TTFAdmin said:


> as she stared


Licking her lips


----------



## davelincs

Then laughing loudly


----------



## glslang

will never catch


----------



## avyi

it, but maybe


----------



## Dotti

Worzel gummage might.


----------



## wazman999

Catch the soap


----------



## davelincs

The door bell


----------



## Dotti

rung and shrek


----------



## davelincs

Answered , with a


----------



## wazman999

Hug and kiss


----------



## TTFAdmin

then he suddenly


----------



## jamman

pulled his big


----------



## Danny1

donkey out of


----------



## davelincs

the stable, to


----------



## jamman

indulge hie fetish


----------



## merlin c

with Eeyore who..


----------



## davelincs

Ran across the


----------



## glslang

muddy wet sand


----------



## merlin c

with a pleasant


----------



## davelincs

Sun in the


----------



## j8keith

clear blue sky


----------



## j8keith

Pimms in hand


----------



## davelincs

Whilst the two


----------



## merlin c

of them lusted


----------



## davelincs

About,the things


----------



## glslang

they never knew


----------



## wazman999

So skipped merrily


----------



## davelincs

Towards the city


----------



## glslang

racing through the


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TT filled streets


----------



## Dotti

with a few pleasant


----------



## Dotti

pluckers and their


----------



## davelincs

Plastic bags were


----------



## wazman999

Blowing wildly around


----------



## Dotti

Bright orange spacehoppers


----------



## glslang

bouncing up to


----------



## wazman999

Fat seagulls flying


----------



## j8keith

up side down


----------



## Dotti

Looking up girls


----------



## merlin c

in the massage


----------



## davelincs

Parlour, five pounds


----------



## j8keith

for a coffee


----------



## TTFAdmin

brewed straight from


----------



## davelincs

The rip off


----------



## glslang

sweet old barista


----------



## Dotti

£70 per handjob


----------



## davelincs

The hairdresser said


----------



## j8keith

just a trim ?


----------



## glslang

but no eyebrows


----------



## j8keith

backs of hands


----------



## Dotti

And up the


----------



## davelincs

Inside leg, although


----------



## merlin c

be careful not........


----------



## davelincs

snip to close


----------



## Dotti

to that thing


----------



## davelincs

In my pocket


----------



## j8keith

your large wallet


----------



## davelincs

No money clip


----------



## Dotti

with a dingaling


----------



## davelincs

Yes, my dingaling


----------



## wazman999

Is bigger than


----------



## TTFAdmin

your so called


----------



## davelincs

Organ, which the


----------



## davelincs

Organist was playing


----------



## Dotti

singalongsong and ringalingadingdong


----------



## davelincs

Whilst the choir


----------



## Dotti

went cross eyed


----------



## TTFAdmin

while singing the


----------



## davelincs

Rolling stones song


----------



## j8keith

Can't get no


----------



## davelincs

Joy from Audi


----------



## glslang

or from Peugeot


----------



## davelincs

The insurance company


----------



## Dotti

Are little idiots


----------



## j8keith

and need to


----------



## davelincs

Cut prices for


----------



## davelincs

Us TT owners


----------



## glslang

and to general


----------



## davelincs

Lee, with all


----------



## glslang

his rusty crayons


----------



## davelincs

And broken paint


----------



## Dotti

and salesmens skidmarks


----------



## davelincs

In the carpark


----------



## glslang

shady all round


----------



## Dotti

the Jubilee teaparty


----------



## davelincs

Held at dotti,s


----------



## TTFAdmin

was a great


----------



## davelincs

Despite our host


----------



## Dotti

who had to


----------



## davelincs

Many ,far to


----------



## Dotti

almost 40 bumps!


----------



## davelincs

On her twenty


----------



## davelincs

First birthday, this


----------



## glslang

was no cake


----------



## Dotti

But a bouncy


----------



## glslang

spicy red sausage


----------



## Dotti

Looking very red


----------



## davelincs

What Misano red


----------



## YELLOW_TT

very bad choice :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Shoulda gone yella


----------



## davelincs

Belly, the magistrate


----------



## j8keith

takes American Express


----------



## davelincs

And cash,foru


----------



## j8keith

that will do


----------



## j8keith

nicely thank you


----------



## Dotti

Lendus a fiver


----------



## davelincs

Certainly mrs, i


----------



## j8keith

only charge 1748%


----------



## davelincs

interest, per day


----------



## Dotti

and in the


----------



## TTFAdmin

event of a


----------



## YELLOW_TT

three way tie


----------



## Dotti

being tied up!


----------



## davelincs

As per usual


----------



## Dotti

in the moment


----------



## davelincs

Of fun, lust


----------



## davelincs

And cooking breakfast


----------



## Dotti

egg, bacon, sausage


----------



## davelincs

Mushrooms, black pudding


----------



## j8keith

baked beans, tomatoe


----------



## Dotti

and choc-chip cookie


----------



## davelincs

For my mate


----------



## davelincs

In Essex, although


----------



## Dotti

a small nibble


----------



## merlin c

of forbidden fruit


----------



## davelincs

was placed on


----------



## Dotti

the blue bonnet


----------



## merlin c

of Kaz's TT


----------



## Dotti

'oh no'! Said


----------



## davelincs

the barmaid, thats


----------



## Dotti

A 'bigun' there


----------



## merlin c

coming out of


----------



## Dotti

the twin pipies


----------



## merlin c

with rusty flakes


----------



## davelincs

And bright flames


----------



## Dotti

Plenty of colour


----------



## davelincs

To say the


----------



## YELLOW_TT

three little words


----------



## j8keith

It's your round


----------



## Dotti

And your paying


----------



## merlin c

with your bankers..........


----------



## davelincs

Bonus, mines a


----------



## j8keith

over draught ale


----------



## davelincs

On the rocks


----------



## Dotti

that's martini babe


----------



## j8keith

shaken not stirred


----------



## davelincs

Very unflappable ,i


----------



## TTFAdmin

suggest that you


----------



## davelincs

Don't drink whilst


----------



## glslang

fishing ice cold


----------



## davelincs

Beer from the


----------



## j8keith

depths of Poole


----------



## glslang

the Jurassic monster


----------



## davelincs

Poole Audi, was


----------



## Dotti

utter complete twerps!


----------



## davelincs

Said the lady


----------



## davelincs

In red, all


----------



## TTFAdmin

ready to go


----------



## davelincs

And get her


----------



## glslang

fluffy pink paws


----------



## TTFAdmin

with matching pink


----------



## davelincs

Under wear, with


----------



## j8keith

TT logo on


----------



## Dotti

wearing pink heels


----------



## Dotti

sat with Kylie


----------



## Dotti

whilst spinning around


----------



## davelincs

On her bottom


----------



## glslang

thigh that is


----------



## davelincs

Now red raw


----------



## Dotti

with hand print


----------



## TTFAdmin

and sweat marks


----------



## davelincs

Pretty sore,, as


----------



## lensman

she gently rubbed


----------



## davelincs

Johnsons baby lotion


----------



## lensman

that would stain


----------



## Dotti

The TT seats


----------



## davelincs

not to worry


----------



## j8keith

not her TT


----------



## davelincs

But mine,how


----------



## j8keith

do I explain


----------



## davelincs

That ,it's all


----------



## lensman

just a platonic


----------



## davelincs

Thingy me bob


----------



## Dotti

Friends with benefits


----------



## davelincs

Wagging dogs tails


----------



## lensman

greeted the couple


----------



## davelincs

As they climbed


----------



## j8keith

into the TT


----------



## davelincs

The key was


----------



## j8keith

in her nickers


----------



## davelincs

I know ,it


----------



## davelincs

Was me that


----------



## j8keith

put it there


----------



## davelincs

Thinking it would


----------



## j8keith

start her up


----------



## davelincs

But alas, it


----------



## j8keith

failed to start


----------



## davelincs

A push start


----------



## TTFAdmin

was then installed


----------



## davelincs

Did it work


----------



## j8keith

no the handbrake


----------



## Rmfx

Stuck a bit


----------



## davelincs

And a bit


----------



## j8keith

and another bit


----------



## Rmfx

Until it wasnt


----------



## davelincs

Stuck, it's broken


----------



## Rmfx

Well and truly


----------



## TTFAdmin

it did not


----------



## davelincs

Or could not


----------



## glslang

without repair indeed.


----------



## davelincs

I used a


----------



## j8keith

house brick instead


----------



## davelincs

It worked , but


----------



## j8keith

the builders wanted


----------



## Rmfx

His brick back


----------



## glslang

after being thrown


----------



## davelincs

In a large


----------



## pats3poa

Room with no


----------



## davelincs

Carpet or electricity


----------



## Rmfx

But, moving on


----------



## Dotti

in the tent


----------



## davelincs

Hello Abi nice


----------



## davelincs

To have you


----------



## davelincs

Back, on the


----------



## davelincs

Three word story


----------



## L0z

I love it...


----------



## minimumeffort

and I dont


----------



## TTFAdmin

hate it but


----------



## davelincs

and its a


----------



## glslang

long time until


----------



## davelincs

Two thousand and


----------



## SonyVaio

sixteen Olympic Games


----------



## davelincs

You Don,t always


----------



## jambo575

see it coming


----------



## davelincs

But you feel


----------



## glslang

like running towards


----------



## Dotti

Bolt like lightening


----------



## 4ndrew

Around the track


----------



## davelincs

But,it never


----------



## t'mill

Ceases to amaze


----------



## davelincs

Me, the horse


----------



## SonyVaio

they call Dobbin


----------



## j8keith

won the Olympics


----------



## glslang

but not dressage


----------



## davelincs

It was of


----------



## glslang

touting in disguise


----------



## Dotti

with only 3


----------



## Dotti

legs, one ear


----------



## Dotti

four eyes and


----------



## Dotti

hung like a


----------



## Dotti

donkey! Oh dear


----------



## davelincs

It's a pity


----------



## j8keith

about the rider


----------



## dlb tt

Need


----------



## dlb tt

A car looking


----------



## dlb tt

Tt 225 but


----------



## dlb tt

Can not look


----------



## dlb tt

On this site


----------



## dlb tt

Please let me


----------



## dlb tt

In how many


----------



## dlb tt

Post do I


----------



## dlb tt

Need need need


----------



## dlb tt

:x come on please


----------



## dlb tt

Let me in


----------



## dlb tt

How can I


----------



## dlb tt

Look at tts


----------



## dlb tt

I have a cat


----------



## dlb tt

And 2 rabits


----------



## dlb tt

I'm loosing the


----------



## dlb tt

The will too


----------



## davelincs

Be sober at


----------



## TTFAdmin

the big event


----------



## davelincs

Or else, the


----------



## TTFAdmin

security will come


----------



## davelincs

And ask ,for


----------



## glslang

the prize money


----------



## davelincs

Which paid for


----------



## SonyVaio

the new tyre


----------



## t'mill

On my bike


----------



## KammyTT

Which had a


----------



## t'mill

non existent engine


----------



## davelincs

Just pedals, gears


----------



## Dotti

that don't work!


----------



## davelincs

A push bike


----------



## jambo575

can get you


----------



## jambo575

around the country


----------



## jambo575

but a TT


----------



## jambo575

could do it


----------



## jambo575

much much quicker


----------



## SonyVaio

if it works


----------



## techfreak

Batteries were included


----------



## davelincs

At a price


----------



## j8keith

Fuel is extra


----------



## SonyVaio

indicators are optional


----------



## avyi

but speed is


----------



## davelincs

Don't forget speed


----------



## glslang

because speed matters


----------



## Dotti

bit like Flinstones


----------



## SonyVaio

yabba dabba doo!!!


----------



## Dotti

said Fred to


----------



## davelincs

Dino the dog


----------



## Dotti

meanwhile back at


----------



## davelincs

The bat cave


----------



## TTFAdmin

Robin was playing


----------



## j8keith

with his conkers


----------



## davelincs

Drilling them so


----------



## Dotti

hard into Barbie


----------



## davelincs

It made her


----------



## Dotti

brains fall out


----------



## Dotti

brains fall out


----------



## TTFAdmin

as she yelled


----------



## davelincs

My brains have


----------



## glslang

fallen out again.


----------



## davelincs

This time , her


----------



## SonyVaio

it was serious


----------



## V6TTE

Because rob Schneider


----------



## davelincs

The famous rogue


----------



## Dotti

married Louis Vuitton


----------



## j8keith

a shut case


----------



## SonyVaio

or open book?


----------



## Demessiah

The goat said


----------



## davelincs

Nanny I want


----------



## j8keith

chocolate, no kid


----------



## davelincs

wait until billy


----------



## glslang

not sport billy


----------



## rustyintegrale

throws up again...


----------



## davelincs

He,s obviously sick


----------



## AfterHouR

To death of


----------



## RDH

being told to


----------



## davelincs

Get his act


----------



## glslang

in the bag


----------



## davelincs

Not an ordinary


----------



## Dotti

but one that


----------



## Dotti

has the words


----------



## Dotti

I love Essex


----------



## Demessiah

I just thought


----------



## davelincs

Essex was good


----------



## RDH

Even though it's


----------



## j8keith

full of Essexites


----------



## j8keith

full of Essexites


----------



## davelincs

A double keith


----------



## j8keith

more the merrier :lol:


----------



## L0z

Suck his lolly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## V6TTE

until it burst


----------



## L0z

I feel sick

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## merlin c

you are sick


----------



## davelincs

Very sick, said


----------



## Harry L

why so sick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

who was Chinese


----------



## Dotti

probably was jizz!


----------



## L0z

Demessiah went to...


----------



## Demessiah

count his ££££millions


----------



## L0z

Then he realised


----------



## L0z

He was a


----------



## Demessiah

king amongst men


----------



## Dotti

with a small


----------



## davelincs

Crown, this was


----------



## RDH

Not the type


----------



## davelincs

The queen wears


----------



## Jazzle

as she ate


----------



## V6TTE

her pink ripe


----------



## Jazzle

juicy banana flavoured


----------



## Demessiah

cat meat soup


----------



## davelincs

And hovis, suddenly


----------



## j8keith

went all soggy


----------



## davelincs

It was raining


----------



## Demessiah

in her pants


----------



## davelincs

Good job they


----------



## Dotti

were BridgeJones Stylee


----------



## crazyazz

Meanwhile latter on


----------



## davelincs

The cat sat


----------



## crazyazz

watching its prey


----------



## davelincs

Motionless the cat


----------



## crazyazz

as if stone


----------



## davelincs

Was sculptured , anyway


----------



## crazyazz

yet seemingly alive


----------



## davelincs

The wax was


----------



## crazyazz

tantalizing at first


----------



## Demessiah

RoXxOrS 4 LiFe BlUd


----------



## davelincs

After a while


----------



## crazyazz

it became apparent


----------



## davelincs

It's made from


----------



## j8keith

Recycled BMW drivers


----------



## crazyazz

hence the stench


----------



## TTFAdmin

that was coming


----------



## antcole

from everywhere except


----------



## crazyazz

the vicinity of


----------



## davelincs

The farmers field


----------



## crazyazz

which of course


----------



## j8keith

full of turnips


----------



## antcole

and a solitary


----------



## SonyVaio

big fat cat


----------



## crazyazz

a mean spirited


----------



## j8keith

with big teeth


----------



## crazyazz

and a hunger


----------



## davelincs

Of a dwarf


----------



## crazyazz

Many don't realize


----------



## L0z

That realise is


----------



## davelincs

The difference between


----------



## crazyazz

americans and english


----------



## L0z

Educated and uneducated


----------



## crazyazz

guns and knives


----------



## davelincs

Sons and daughters


----------



## crazyazz

fighting to the


----------



## j8keith

front of the


----------



## crazyazz

hotdog cart line


----------



## Demessiah

Holding their big


----------



## crazyazz

fat and juicy


----------



## j8keith

hot, hot dogs


----------



## crazyazz

made with real


----------



## pw1960

butter and dogs


----------



## crazyazz

Suddenly from behind


----------



## SonyVaio

pushing the queue


----------



## crazyazz

three menacing neo


----------



## pw1960

neoprene clad men


----------



## j8keith

with funny helmets


----------



## mdk3.2

and a limp


----------



## pw1960

all on viagra


----------



## mdk3.2

Came into view


----------



## crazyazz

a mint looking


----------



## R222CEC

Audi TT 225


----------



## Dotti

With James Bond


----------



## Dotti

and his viagra


----------



## Dotti

called ... 'Roger More'!


----------



## crazyazz

Packing more than


----------



## davelincs

A nice omega


----------



## pw1960

a pocket rocket


----------



## crazyazz

named walther PPK


----------



## pw1960

was pulled from


----------



## mdk3.2

His red boxers


----------



## Dotti

'what's that' ? said .....


----------



## pw1960

viagra popin dotti,


----------



## dalecrx

In my TT??


----------



## Uncle Fester

Love my TT


----------



## .Ben.

so much that


----------



## mdk3.2

He constantly dribbles.....


----------



## Trouble4

drool from mouth


----------



## pw1960

and scratch,s his


----------



## jar

offside wing mirror


----------



## j8keith

with his right


----------



## j8keith

ear of course


----------



## Dotti

leaving his balls


----------



## j8keith

on the fairway


----------



## Dotti

scratch 'n' sniff


----------



## j8keith

the leather seats


----------



## gd928

a mint looking what?


----------



## gd928

so much for what?


----------



## gd928

doesn't sound too healthy


----------



## gd928

audi tt quattro 2007


----------



## gd928

a great car needing a bit of tlc


----------



## gd928

oh the things you have to do


----------



## pw1960

three,s the clue.


----------



## fxcreation

Dear old me, ...


----------



## fxcreation

... what I see


----------



## fxcreation

doesn't please me ...


----------



## fxcreation

so you see ...


----------



## fxcreation

I want a new TT!


----------



## baker8929

What's a girl like you


----------



## baker8929

doing in a TT like this!


----------



## baker8929

You need a mk2 not a mk1!


----------



## baker8929

Now go find an "older" man who'll buy you one!


----------



## ipiran

that maybe so


----------



## ipiran

cried the blonde!


----------



## Dotti

father christmas then


----------



## j8keith

openned his ------

sack


----------



## jar

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## ipiran

and out he


----------



## Dotti

his little red


----------



## ipiran

socks he got


----------



## ipiran

and his little


----------



## fxcreation

red nose reindeer


----------



## fxcreation

there it stands


----------



## fxcreation

in the headlights


----------



## davelincs

Standing there was


----------



## Wallsendmag

davelincs said:


> Standing there was


Merry Christmas Dave


----------



## j8keith

said the elf


----------



## davelincs

Wallsendmag said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing there was
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Dave
Click to expand...

And you Andy


----------



## fxcreation

he rushes off


----------



## fxcreation

delivering his goodies


----------



## joeplease

to all the


----------



## fxcreation

people on ttforum


----------



## j8keith

Ho, Ho, Ho


----------



## pw1960

mrs santa said


----------



## pw1960

in her red


----------



## WJPez

Stockings and suspenders


----------



## bean877

I just joined


----------



## bean877

and need to


----------



## bean877

get my post


----------



## bean877

count up so


----------



## bean877

i can view


----------



## bean877

the tt marketplace


----------



## bean877

and buy some


----------



## bean877

shiny bits for


----------



## bean877

my beloved tt!


----------



## bean877

this seems a


----------



## bean877

pain in the


----------



## bean877

bum but I


----------



## bean877

need to follow


----------



## bean877

the forum rules


----------



## bean877

to keep you


----------



## WJPez

bored and annoyed


----------



## bean877

free of spammers


----------



## bean877

sorry about game!


----------



## bean877

please carry on


----------



## bean877

WJPez said:


> bored and annoyed


me too- sorry


----------



## WJPez

bean877 said:


> WJPez said:
> 
> 
> 
> bored and annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> me too- sorry
Click to expand...

Not a problem


----------



## RobHardy

have a nice


----------



## Dotti

knocking shop in


----------



## Dotti

Knightsbridge where Harrods


----------



## davelincs

Used to be


----------



## davelincs

Hello. Abi how


----------



## davelincs

Are you doing


----------



## Dotti

in recovery, but


----------



## Dotti

I am here


----------



## Dotti

How's you Dave?


----------



## davelincs

Fine thanks Abi


----------



## davelincs

Have you been


----------



## davelincs

Ill, I have


----------



## davelincs

Not seen you


----------



## davelincs

On here lately


----------



## Dotti

I have been


----------



## Dotti

But all clear


----------



## Dotti

Time to celebrate


----------



## Dotti

Hip hip ..... Hoorayyy


----------



## davelincs

Good news then


----------



## davelincs

Abi, take care


----------



## j8keith

and keep posting [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Who me Keith


----------



## j8keith

both of you


----------



## davelincs

Ok , will do


----------



## Dotti

Thank you Dave


----------



## Dotti

and J8keith I


----------



## Dotti

will need to


----------



## Dotti

keep posting now


----------



## Dotti

won't I, to


----------



## Dotti

keep my post


----------



## Dotti

rate up and


----------



## Dotti

to keep my


----------



## Dotti

second place in


----------



## Dotti

the ranking stats


----------



## davelincs

Nice to have


----------



## davelincs

You back Abi


----------



## Dotti

Thank you and


----------



## Dotti

lovely to see


----------



## Dotti

your still here


----------



## davelincs

Thanks, never ever


----------



## davelincs

Eat yellow snow


----------



## Dotti

why? What happens?


----------



## davelincs

Try some and


----------



## davelincs

Find out, yuck


----------



## Dotti

oh crikey, now


----------



## Dotti

do I have


----------



## Dotti

to get some


----------



## Dotti

sunset yellow colouring?


----------



## davelincs

No a red


----------



## Dotti

oh, that would


----------



## Dotti

look more like


----------



## Dotti

a crime scene


----------



## davelincs

Call the Sweeney


----------



## Dotti

and not the


----------



## Dotti

professionals or it


----------



## Dotti

might be a tale


----------



## Dotti

of the unexpected


----------



## Dotti

especially if Poiro


----------



## Dotti

gets involed, or


----------



## davelincs

The heartbeat coppers


----------



## j8keith

what about Dixon


----------



## davelincs

Of dock green


----------



## j8keith

thats the chap


----------



## davelincs

Jack Warner , Z


----------



## wazhoo

enraged large mass


----------



## davelincs

Of ice and


----------



## j8keith

a good malt


----------



## davelincs

12 years old


----------



## j8keith

Only 12 years ?


----------



## Dotti

just how Jimmy


----------



## Dotti

saville liked it


----------



## Dotti

Now Then, Now


----------



## Dotti

Then he said


----------



## Dotti

wearing a speedo


----------



## Dotti

tight fitting top


----------



## Dotti

with the letter


----------



## Dotti

'S' missing from


----------



## Dotti

his speedo top! :wink:


----------



## davelincs

What an horrible


----------



## davelincs

Person, he turned


----------



## davelincs

Out to be


----------



## Dotti

He didn't fix


----------



## Dotti

it really, did


----------



## Dotti

he? Instead he


----------



## Dotti

completely broke it!


----------



## davelincs

Your right with


----------



## davelincs

What you say


----------



## davelincs

Abi, dead right


----------



## j8keith

he was truly


----------



## j8keith

the Devils child


----------



## Dotti

said his mother


----------



## davelincs

And younger brother


----------



## crackfox

and father too


----------



## crackfox

This is probably


----------



## crackfox

the best thread


----------



## crackfox

to allow me,


----------



## crackfox

a new user,


----------



## crackfox

to bump up


----------



## crackfox

the low number


----------



## davelincs

Good move crackfox


----------



## crackfox

of post counts


----------



## davelincs

I don't know


----------



## davelincs

Why more members


----------



## davelincs

Don't do it


----------



## crackfox

Dont do this ?


----------



## crackfox

Got there late !


----------



## crackfox

Does anyone know


----------



## crackfox

how many posts


----------



## crackfox

I have to get


----------



## crackfox

before I can


----------



## crackfox

view the sale


----------



## crackfox

section on here


----------



## crackfox

I want to


----------



## crackfox

buy a car


----------



## crackfox

ideally from a


----------



## crackfox

fastidious forum member


----------



## crackfox

that is cherished


----------



## crackfox

but Im rather


----------



## crackfox

lacking in the


----------



## crackfox

post count department


----------



## crackfox

I dont really


----------



## crackfox

want to have


----------



## crackfox

to carry on


----------



## crackfox

like this for


----------



## crackfox

hours and hours !


----------



## davelincs

At least three


----------



## davelincs

Thousand , three hundred


----------



## davelincs

And thirty three


----------



## davelincs

Sorry no idea


----------



## crackfox

I have now


----------



## crackfox

sorted it out


----------



## fxcreation

spanking new ride


----------



## fxcreation

away it goes!


----------



## Dotti

said the owner


----------



## Dotti

giddy up horsey


----------



## Dotti

vroom vroom vroom


----------



## Dotti

giddy up horsey


----------



## Dotti

I want you


----------



## Dotti

to go faster


----------



## Dotti

so the new


----------



## Dotti

owner thought there


----------



## Dotti

was only one


----------



## Dotti

thing for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

a nice brand


----------



## Dotti

new leather crop


----------



## Dotti

to spank it's


----------



## Dotti

curvy round botty


----------



## Dotti

with! OUCH! OUUUUCCCHHHH! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti

said the poor


----------



## Dotti

little audi tt


----------



## davelincs

As dotti thrased


----------



## davelincs

The living daylights


----------



## j8keith

the carwash man


----------



## davelincs

Still wanted his


----------



## davelincs

Fiver for cleaning


----------



## davelincs

The red tt


----------



## j8keith

with a billopad


----------



## davelincs

Fairy liquid, with


----------



## j8keith

wearing yellow rubber


----------



## Dotti

crotch hugging trousers :lol:


----------



## Dotti

she watched avidely


----------



## Dotti

the poor carwash


----------



## Dotti

man bending over


----------



## Dotti

scrubbing away at


----------



## Dotti

the very filthy


----------



## Dotti

alloys with his


----------



## Dotti

scratchy brillo pad


----------



## davelincs

All of a


----------



## davelincs

The car cleaner


----------



## j8keith

Split his rubber


----------



## RobHardy

condom while doing :wink:


----------



## Dotti

the hokey kokey


----------



## Dotti

cocking his leg


----------



## Dotti

right proper high


----------



## Dotti

in the air


----------



## Dotti

whilst doing this


----------



## Dotti

the said split


----------



## Dotti

condom pinged right


----------



## Dotti

off his pokamon :lol:


----------



## Dotti

went flying right


----------



## Dotti

across the road


----------



## Dotti

heading towards a


----------



## Dotti

little old lady's


----------



## Dotti

beach powdered face!!!


----------



## davelincs

The old lady


----------



## davelincs

Was not to


----------



## davelincs

Happy about this


----------



## davelincs

Although she could


----------



## davelincs

See the funny


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Man in a


----------



## Dotti

a pair tights


----------



## Dotti

smothering his face


----------



## Dotti

with a water


----------



## Dotti

pistal whilst casually


----------



## Dotti

wondering into a


----------



## Dotti

bank which was


----------



## Dotti

full of little


----------



## davelincs

people , wearing gas


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Masks and wigs


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Who asked him


----------



## davelincs

The police man


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Went that way


----------



## davelincs

Officer, said the


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Man from DelMonte


----------



## davelincs

With a pineapple


----------



## j8keith

a cheeky smile,


----------



## davelincs

and a nod


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

The policeman set


----------



## davelincs

his watch, with


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Marked agitation he


----------



## Dotti

then scratched his


----------



## Dotti

head and pulled


----------



## Dotti

his tongue out


----------



## Dotti

his mouth whilst


----------



## Dotti

making a frog


----------



## Dotti

noise and standing


----------



## j8keith

of his ear


----------



## Dotti

this was an


----------



## Dotti

act to not


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Reveal the fact


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

That he had


----------



## LordG71

Placed his left


----------



## davelincs

foot ,in a


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Large sea cucumber


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Totally ruining his


----------



## davelincs

Salad,mean while


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

An elderly white


----------



## j8keith

loaf of bread


----------



## j8keith

complete with green


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Furry patches and


----------



## Dotti

with some child


----------



## Dotti

vomit and a


----------



## Dotti

few mouse droppings


----------



## Dotti

added for decor


----------



## Dotti

was served upon


----------



## Dotti

a plate at


----------



## staners1

Dotti said:


> a plate at


The ritz London


----------



## Dotti

whilst sitting at


----------



## davelincs

the railway station


----------



## j8keith

for the ghost


----------



## j8keith

train to arrive


----------



## Dotti

Driving the train


----------



## Dotti

Was rylan' xfactor


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Eating a sandwich


----------



## davelincs

bought from tescos


----------



## Dotti

BUT with Morrisons


----------



## Dotti

packaging and labelling


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Stating "may contain


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Traces of horse"


----------



## davelincs

hair, porcupine quills


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Mmmmm sounds tasty


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Remarked a passing


----------



## davelincs

patter dale terrier


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Wearing fine red


----------



## PG02

socks and shoes


----------



## Dotti

along with a


----------



## davelincs

bow tie, bowler


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Hat and suspenders.


----------



## davelincs

he chuckled to


----------



## Jetfitzmaurice

Himself that nobody


----------



## Dotti

could see what


----------



## Dotti

was written on


----------



## Dotti

the lady infront


----------



## Dotti

of him. The


----------



## Dotti

writting on the back


----------



## Dotti

of the lady's


----------



## Dotti

T shirt said


----------



## davelincs

Hello big boy


----------



## Dotti

I'm a rangatang


----------



## j8keith

rang my tang


----------



## davelincs

tangarangarooroo, whatever that


----------



## Dotti

Is. Maybe it


----------



## Dotti

Was a female


----------



## Dotti

Prat who couldn't


----------



## Dotti

Drive and decided


----------



## Dotti

To crash into


----------



## Dotti

A gorgeous missano


----------



## Dotti

Red Audi TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti

In the rear [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davelincs

is the above


----------



## davelincs

for real Dotti


----------



## davelincs

if so, are


----------



## davelincs

you alright ?


----------



## Dotti

Fraid so Dave


----------



## Dotti

It is for


----------



## Dotti

real, I am


----------



## Dotti

ok, but as


----------



## Dotti

for my beautiful


----------



## Dotti

companion, ScarleTT, well


----------



## Dotti

she feels sad


----------



## Dotti

and rather sore


----------



## Dotti

How ironic this


----------



## Dotti

happened on my


----------



## Dotti

way to an


----------



## Dotti

Essex TT Meet


----------



## j8keith

hope you're OK


----------



## Dotti

I'm ok thankyou


----------



## Dotti

for asking and


----------



## Dotti

fortunately she is


----------



## Dotti

booked in for


----------



## Dotti

bodywork this Monday


----------



## davelincs

well as long


----------



## davelincs

has you are


----------



## davelincs

fine, thats the


----------



## davelincs

most important thing


----------



## Dotti

Thankyou very much


----------



## Dotti

for your very


----------



## Dotti

kind concern and


----------



## Dotti

thoughtfullness it's lovely


----------



## Dotti

but, now what


----------



## Dotti

do we do


----------



## Dotti

about the little


----------



## Dotti

old lady who


----------



## davelincs

lives in a


----------



## davelincs

tent, along with


----------



## j8keith

Englands Rugby Team


----------



## j8keith

a very big


----------



## j8keith

smile on her


----------



## davelincs

face, how she


----------



## davelincs

loves the up


----------



## davelincs

and under, she


----------



## j8keith

also likes popcorn


----------



## Dotti

with her porn :lol:


----------



## davelincs

this got her


----------



## davelincs

thinking, about shopping


----------



## davelincs

at the centre


----------



## Dotti

of West End


----------



## davelincs

On a sunny


----------



## Dotti

summers afternoon it


----------



## Dotti

then decided to


----------



## Dotti

snow and gusty


----------



## Dotti

winds decided to


----------



## Dotti

change the weather


----------



## Dotti

whilst wearing a


----------



## Dotti

bikini and nothing


----------



## davelincs

on her feet


----------



## Dotti

whilst treading on


----------



## j8keith

big hairy grapes


----------



## davelincs

Sorry, goose berrys


----------



## Dotti

or a man's


----------



## Dotti

big great hairy


----------



## RobHardy

lump of a


----------



## davelincs

government minister, this


----------



## j8keith

one was camera


----------



## j8keith

road camera shy


----------



## davelincs

i suppose his


----------



## davelincs

wife was driving


----------



## j8keith

or his mistress


----------



## davelincs

of course, his


----------



## davelincs

was sat in


----------



## davelincs

back, texting away


----------



## Dotti

to his other


----------



## Dotti

bit on the


----------



## Dotti

side. She then


----------



## davelincs

thought , who is


----------



## j8keith

driving the car


----------



## Dotti

yes, that gorgeous


----------



## Dotti

ferrari 458 in


----------



## Dotti

red. The Driver


----------



## Dotti

Stephen Moyer with


----------



## Dotti

his vampire teeth


----------



## Dotti

walked into Dotti's


----------



## Dotti

office to speak


----------



## Dotti

to his dad


----------



## Dotti

who she works


----------



## Dotti

with, that's right


----------



## RobHardy

she blimmin loves


----------



## RobHardy

a big fat


----------



## Dotti

vampire with fangs


----------



## davelincs

Wearing a red


----------



## davelincs

Cloak, basque, high


----------



## j8keith

stilts, and fishnet


----------



## davelincs

Full of cod


----------



## davelincs

Haddock, plaice, whiting


----------



## Dotti

and some chips


----------



## j8keith

salt and vinegar


----------



## Dotti

in the stockings


----------



## davelincs

where the legs


----------



## RobHardy

start swelling up


----------



## davelincs

well what do


----------



## davelincs

expect wearing size


----------



## davelincs

4 shoes, with


----------



## j8keith

size 12 feet


----------



## davelincs

mean while, Freddie


----------



## RobHardy

looked at his


----------



## RobHardy

bright pink tt


----------



## RobHardy

and thought why


----------



## davelincs

cant i make


----------



## davelincs

it, look like


----------



## davelincs

an RS, this


----------



## RobHardy

is just getting


----------



## RobHardy

silly so lets


----------



## RobHardy

paint it green


----------



## davelincs

with a black


----------



## j8keith

go faster stripe


----------



## davelincs

and flames on


----------



## rustyintegrale

a secret agenda? :roll:


----------



## jambo575

But how long


----------



## jambo575

would it stay


----------



## jambo575

a secret agenda


----------



## j8keith

the reporters gather


----------



## davelincs

breaking news shortly


----------



## davelincs

all being well


----------



## Harry L

we shall have


----------



## davelincs

A white Easter


----------



## j8keith

bunny with floppy


----------



## davelincs

the bush kangaroo


----------



## RobHardy

once said that


----------



## RobHardy

bigger kangaroos can


----------



## davelincs

box, better than


----------



## j8keith

red boxer shorts


----------



## RobHardy

on the ladies


----------



## davelincs

who love to


----------



## RobHardy

lick audi tt's


----------



## RobHardy

rear ends because


----------



## davelincs

They are not


----------



## davelincs

Quite right in


----------



## davelincs

The head, well


----------



## Harry L

it could be


----------



## davelincs

Roast beef and


----------



## RobHardy

Yorkshires with gravy


----------



## Dotti

with a cherry


----------



## RobHardy

on the side


----------



## Harry L

but wouldn't it


----------



## davelincs

be nice, to


----------



## j8keith

go for a


----------



## davelincs

cup of tea


----------



## RobHardy

at a really


----------



## RobHardy

nice teashop in


----------



## davelincs

The Lincolnshire wolds


----------



## Dotti

with a lovely


----------



## davelincs

Blonde , and her


----------



## RobHardy

other blonde friend


----------



## j8keith

and friends, friend


----------



## davelincs

of a friend


----------



## j8keith

and her friend


----------



## davelincs

Came along too


----------



## Dotti

all glammed up


----------



## davelincs

Wearing, nothing but


----------



## j8keith

a big smile


----------



## pw1960

lingerie highheels lipstick :twisted:


----------



## davelincs

Cigarette in her


----------



## Howzit37

folded up giro


----------



## davelincs

Scope, although it


----------



## Dotti

was infact lipgloss


----------



## davelincs

Hello matey, said


----------



## Dotti

the lovely northern


----------



## davelincs

Man, who,s going


----------



## j8keith

to the Pub


----------



## davelincs

In Stirling, for


----------



## Silverye

Bravehearts signature which


----------



## davelincs

2 Baker Street


----------



## LeeTT

,219 houses down


----------



## davelincs

From sherlocks pad


----------



## Dotti

To Haggis Hooose :wink:


----------



## eglin

And everywhere between


----------



## royharrison

there was snow


----------



## davelincs

On them hills


----------



## alan123

More to come


----------



## davelincs

Said the snowman


----------



## eglin

Just before he


----------



## davelincs

He melted slowly


----------



## alan123

Not up here


----------



## Dotti

but down under


----------



## davelincs

Neath the snowman


----------



## eglin

it's now wet


----------



## Dotti

but the sunshine


----------



## Dotti

did pop out


----------



## AdeL

over the hill


----------



## davelincs

Down Essex way


----------



## gsullano

a cloudy sky


----------



## LeeTT

Looms ominously until......


----------



## Dotti

ones engine management


----------



## Dotti

failed! [smiley=bigcry.gif] BUT BUT


----------



## Dotti

BUT .... all was


----------



## Dotti

not lost  phew


----------



## Dotti

said the forum


----------



## Dotti

TT Forum RedQueen


----------



## davelincs

She said laughing


----------



## Dotti

Munching on chocolate


----------



## mpv

and doing her


----------



## davelincs

hair, up in


----------



## gsullano

a delicious bun


----------



## Dotti

with a strawberry


----------



## gsullano

apple bottom jeans


----------



## davelincs

The thing is


----------



## Neptune

....then she died!


----------



## mpv

her hair red


----------



## j8keith

green, yellow, blue


----------



## RobHardy

all at once


----------



## Dotti

what a mess!


----------



## Neptune

I told her.....


----------



## j8keith

its the fashion


----------



## davelincs

to wear small


----------



## Dotti

Twopays like Hitler.


----------



## davelincs

Did during the


----------



## j8keith

trip to McD's


----------



## Dotti

He nazi marched


----------



## davelincs

In, and bought


----------



## davelincs

Three yes three


----------



## j8keith

jumbo burgers and


----------



## Dotti

Three coloured rubber


----------



## davelincs

Soled shoes, without


----------



## Neptune

....laces! So, the...


----------



## Dotti

BBQ which was


----------



## davelincs

Not getting hot


----------



## Demessiah

roasted his balls


----------



## j8keith

meat that is


----------



## davelincs

Mixed peppers, chilli


----------



## Dotti

Sauce was waiting


----------



## davelincs

To be poured


----------



## maryanne1986

on a penguin


----------



## j8keith

but the chocolate


----------



## davelincs

Fountain was full


----------



## maryanne1986

of frogs and


----------



## Dotti

greasy garlic oil


----------



## Neptune

Smelly French bastards!


----------



## davelincs

Of course they


----------



## Dotti

Don't clean toilets!


----------



## Dotti

nor, do they


----------



## Dotti

believe in washing


----------



## Dotti

their garlic armpits :lol:


----------



## davelincs

With soap , the


----------



## davelincs

Dirty, disgusting, people


----------



## Neptune

Since the war...


----------



## Dotti

Winston Churchill stood


----------



## davelincs

On a burning


----------



## davelincs

Deck, his legs


----------



## davelincs

We're all a


----------



## davelincs

Quiver, she shook


----------



## Dotti

his hat and


----------



## Dotti

preached infront of


----------



## Dotti

him as Baroness


----------



## davelincs

Of Essex, looked


----------



## Neptune

utterly bemused! What....


----------



## davelincs

Was that heading


----------



## Dotti

before her eyes


----------



## Dotti

unexpectidly she opened


----------



## Dotti

her little mouth


----------



## davelincs

And the words


----------



## davelincs

That came out


----------



## davelincs

We're absolutely shocking


----------



## Dotti

as he gastly


----------



## Dotti

looked down at


----------



## davelincs

Her red shoes


----------



## binary01

only to see


----------



## j8keith

they were odd


----------



## vrs170

and were easily


----------



## davelincs

Noticed , by that


----------



## Dotti

of him standing


----------



## davelincs

so close to


----------



## vrs170

the red TT


----------



## Dotti

and the reflection


----------



## vrs170

from the light


----------



## davelincs

Left shadows against


----------



## vrs170

the garage wall


----------



## j8keith

and right shadows


----------



## davelincs

We're playing guitars


----------



## Dotti

poor Hank Marvin


----------



## Dotti

was so starving


----------



## Dotti

He whizzed down


----------



## Dotti

to Maccy D's


----------



## Dotti

for a Hamburger


----------



## vrs170

and chips with


----------



## davelincs

Dotti, although he


----------



## davelincs

Had no money


----------



## davelincs

To pay the


----------



## binary01

Pro and pimp


----------



## Dotti

His check trousers


----------



## vrs170

looked so funny


----------



## davelincs

They were two


----------



## binary01

Cents short of


----------



## LeeTT

a real meal


----------



## Dotti

poor Ronald McDonald


----------



## LeeTT

Sanders was happy


----------



## vrs170

as a pig


----------



## davelincs

Because he was


----------



## binary01

Always on form


----------



## binary01

As if he


----------



## ttsearcher

Jack and Jill


----------



## vrs170

went up the


----------



## davelincs

Pub, for a


----------



## vrs170

mate named James


----------



## binary01

Dean and his


----------



## simno44

Fairy liquid capsules


----------



## binary01

Burst out into


----------



## davelincs

The atmosphere, making


----------



## binary01

Dark matter and


----------



## vrs170

and sticky feeling


----------



## davelincs

Oh yes, he


----------



## binary01

Had let one


----------



## LeeTT

slip. Followed through


----------



## vrs170

by quickly turning


----------



## LeeTT

and grabbing a


----------



## davelincs

Hand full of


----------



## vrs170

Microfiber cloths to


----------



## simno44

Resolve the situation.


----------



## vrs170

of the bird


----------



## binary01

with the big


----------



## Dotti

great pair of


----------



## Dotti

light bulbs infront


----------



## vrs170

of the holders


----------



## binary01

and hooters. Then


----------



## vrs170

just had to


----------



## binary01

have peanut flavoured


----------



## dizzle99

Banana boats, because

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

I like them


----------



## davelincs

But I also


----------



## davelincs

Like blonde haired


----------



## davelincs

Ladies, like our


----------



## Skeee

time in bed


----------



## binary01

knobs and broomsticks.


----------



## Skeee

broomsticks!

They hurt.


----------



## davelincs

But it's very


----------



## binary01

late to be


----------



## Dotti

in Davelincs Bed


----------



## Dotti

the blonde hair


----------



## Dotti

will make him


----------



## Dotti

sneeze and get


----------



## binary01

a horn on


----------



## Dotti

which then lead


----------



## binary01

to the loudest

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

Thing I have


----------



## Dotti

ever done in


----------



## davelincs

A boat, well


----------



## pw1960

and truly knackered


----------



## binary01

out wankle rotary


----------



## LeeTT

engine. Does it


----------



## binary01

need to be


----------



## davelincs

Today, said the


----------



## binary01

Tea lady with


----------



## Dotti

A Queben Cigar


----------



## davelincs

Stuck out of


----------



## davelincs

Her Cuban mouth


----------



## binary01

Organ, odd you


----------



## Dotti

should say that,


----------



## Dotti

said the tramp


----------



## davelincs

Where's my lady


----------



## davelincs

I can see


----------



## davelincs

Clearly now the


----------



## binary01

Big tower in


----------



## davelincs

Paris, fell over


----------



## binary01

A chocolate wheelbarrow.


----------



## davelincs

And fire guard


----------



## binary01

House. It was


----------



## davelincs

A cold morning


----------



## Dotti

in august and


----------



## davelincs

Snow fell heavily


----------



## binary01

in the Swedish


----------



## davelincs

Town of, Malmo


----------



## j8keith

a great place


----------



## binary01

With plenty of


----------



## Dotti

gorgeous blonde women


----------



## davelincs

Named dotti, well


----------



## binary01

Spoken and full


----------



## davelincs

of vodka and


----------



## Dotti

a beautiful face


----------



## davelincs

Hello she said


----------



## binary01

It's a big


----------



## davelincs

Day for me


----------



## j8keith

I'm going shopping


----------



## davelincs

Westfield here I


----------



## Chris Woods

Come, let's have


----------



## davelincs

Some beer , along


----------



## binary01

Long long time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs

Ago, I can


----------



## Gazzer

remember the magicroundabout


----------



## davelincs

Time for bed


----------



## j8keith

Zebedee said to


----------



## davelincs

To the audience


----------



## Otley

Flobba Lobba Lobb


----------



## davelincs

Said Ben, weed


----------



## Otley

The garden, you


----------



## binary01

Numpty said Bill


----------



## maryanne1986

morse code is


----------



## binary01

Still known in


----------



## davelincs

Certain areas of


----------



## binary01

the galaxy of


----------



## Otley

MosEspa, which is


----------



## binary01

Part of the


----------



## Otley

thing that came


----------



## davelincs

With the watch


----------



## Otley

tower unguarded, we


----------



## binary01

Shout 'oi you


----------



## Otley

in the unmistakable


----------



## Dotti

Aunt Bessie's 'Draws'


----------



## davelincs

Hello , darling how


----------



## davelincs

Are you keeping


----------



## Dotti

very well thankyou


----------



## Dotti

Dave, how are


----------



## Dotti

you keeping? I


----------



## Dotti

have observered you


----------



## Dotti

are now the


----------



## Dotti

owner of a misano


----------



## Dotti

Audi TTRS? WAW! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti

I knew you


----------



## Dotti

would get one


----------



## davelincs

I am fine


----------



## davelincs

Thanks Abi, misano


----------



## davelincs

Is a lovely


----------



## davelincs

Colour, I should


----------



## davelincs

Have listened to


----------



## davelincs

You, last time


----------



## davelincs

Take care, bye


----------



## binary01

and don't come

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Otley

empty handed, bring


----------



## davelincs

Plenty of money


----------



## binary01

for today we


----------



## Otley

must never try


----------



## davelincs

To be in


----------



## Otley

two places at


----------



## binary01

a singles only


----------



## davelincs

Tennis match, laugh


----------



## binary01

a plenty was


----------



## davelincs

Where's my mate


----------



## Otley

marmite, and will


----------



## Dotti

be jogging to


----------



## Otley

and fro, with


----------



## davelincs

With the Nike


----------



## Dotti

whilst slowly walking!


----------



## sussexbythesea

backwards into a


----------



## Dotti

a huge seagull


----------



## davelincs

That made a


----------



## Dotti

a big mess


----------



## davelincs

Of course it


----------



## Dotti

then got taken


----------



## davelincs

To Lincoln where


----------



## Bobbiex

bella_beetle returns..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *HELLO*


----------



## SCORPIO

looks like


----------



## davelincs

Hello Bella where


----------



## davelincs

Have you been


----------



## Otley

hiding since the


----------



## davelincs

Last time you


----------



## Dotti

had labour pains


----------



## davelincs

In a hospital


----------



## Otley

where the anaesthetist


----------



## Dotti

had smoked some


----------



## davelincs

Kippers on the


----------



## Otley

proviso that we


----------



## Rodu

Always hold our


----------



## davelincs

Own , mean while


----------



## Rodu

It got hotter


----------



## Rodu

. Then one day,


----------



## Rodu

I wanted to


----------



## Rodu

look into the


----------



## Rodu

Sales area here


----------



## Rodu

really badly so


----------



## Rodu

just had to


----------



## Rodu

tell my three


----------



## Rodu

word story. Apologies


----------



## Rodu

but I really


----------



## Rodu

need to join


----------



## Rodu

the fun too!


----------



## sniperftw

The rules say...


----------



## Otley

you, say me


----------



## davelincs

Say you, well


----------



## Dotti

be dancing on


----------



## Dotti

the ceiling, like


----------



## Dotti

an uptown girl


----------



## davelincs

Dancing in the


----------



## davelincs

City,with a


----------



## davelincs

Saturday night fever


----------



## Dotti

And boogie nights


----------



## richard0608

Out of sight!


----------



## Dotti

out of mind!


----------



## davelincs

Out of bed


----------



## davelincs

Making a cuppa


----------



## Otley

with the intention


----------



## davelincs

Going out for


----------



## Dotti

A classy lady


----------



## davelincs

With a classy


----------



## davelincs

Car ,coloured red


----------



## Dotti

with matching red


----------



## davelincs

Key rings, sorry


----------



## davelincs

Ear rings, although


----------



## Otley

flamboyant, were quite


----------



## davelincs

Delicious ,made from


----------



## Otley

candycanes and fruity


----------



## Dotti

coloured Tooty Fruities


----------



## davelincs

From the corner


----------



## Dotti

Starring from the


----------



## davelincs

Stage, the one


----------



## Dotti

who's birthday it


----------



## Dotti

is today, hooray


----------



## davelincs

Hooray, have a


----------



## Dotti

naughty chilling bed


----------



## davelincs

With four posts


----------



## davelincs

Silk sheets,pillow


----------



## Otley

talk, will certainly


----------



## davelincs

Make things get


----------



## Gazzer

all hot and?


----------



## davelincs

The air conditioner


----------



## Otley

never quite really


----------



## davelincs

Was working overtime


----------



## Otley

but managed a


----------



## davelincs

Half hour tea


----------



## davelincs

Break ,that lasted


----------



## davelincs

Fifty three minutes


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

and eighteen second


----------



## davelincs

Lets have another


----------



## j8keith

Two jam doughnuts


----------



## davelincs

And a pot


----------



## j8keith

of strong coffee


----------



## davelincs

That will sober


----------



## Otley

the vicar, said


----------



## Audiphil

I love you


----------



## Otley

to the ungainly


----------



## davelincs

Nun, who was


----------



## Otley

not actually a


----------



## davelincs

Woman, especially with


----------



## Audiphil

A ugly face


----------



## Otley

,had the clock


----------



## davelincs

Not fallen off


----------



## Otley

but was pushed


----------



## davelincs

Nothing happened for


----------



## Otley

a while, then


----------



## davelincs

All of a


----------



## Otley

sudden, quietly we


----------



## j8keith

heard ding dong


----------



## Callum-TT

merrily on high


----------



## Otley

wires, above the


----------



## davelincs

Stage door, glowed


----------



## Audiphil

the curtains opened


----------



## davelincs

The cast walked


----------



## Callum-TT

Down on goafers


----------



## davelincs

Then started laughing


----------



## Callum-TT

At the size


----------



## davelincs

Of the audience


----------



## Audiphil

Who applauded loudly


----------



## Otley

in tune with


----------



## binary01

the couple who


----------



## Otley

had 37 grandchildren


----------



## Audiphil

and seven cats


----------



## davelincs

Two tea cups


----------



## Otley

enter a bar,


----------



## davelincs

The barmaid looked


----------



## Audiphil

and she said


----------



## davelincs

Your usual bigboy


----------



## Otley

is broken, so


----------



## binary01

crank open the


----------



## Audiphil

bottle of Whisky


----------



## Otley

wasn't enough, so


----------



## Dotti

a hot blooded


----------



## Otley

mammal, with cold


----------



## j8keith

feet and nose


----------



## davelincs

That grew when


----------



## Audiphil

lies were told


----------



## davelincs

To his teacher


----------



## j8keith

Miss Whip lash


----------



## davelincs

Who by accounts


----------



## j8keith

worked in accounts


----------



## davelincs

She liked to


----------



## jamman

punish clients by....


----------



## Otley

the window, because


----------



## jamman

people love watching


----------



## davelincs

The TV set


----------



## jamman

always showing "Babestation"


----------



## Otley

near Paddington Station


----------



## davelincs

Just up the


----------



## Otley

junction, said squeeze


----------



## jamman

me a juice


----------



## Otley

please bartender and


----------



## Audiphil

the menu please


----------



## Otley

the winelist and


----------



## davelincs

A glass of


----------



## Otley

false teeth, with


----------



## davelincs

Ice, if possible


----------



## Otley

In Car Entertainment?


----------



## davelincs

Two speakers were


----------



## Otley

speaking at precisely


----------



## davelincs

0.01 of a


----------



## Otley

micron is roughly...


----------



## davelincs

0.000000394 thou of


----------



## Otley

my braincells are


----------



## j8keith

on extended holiday


----------



## davelincs

But it sounds


----------



## sussexbythesea

as if I


----------



## davelincs

The tide has


----------



## Otley

turned, Mr Bond


----------



## davelincs

Your Aston martin


----------



## Otley

is showing signs


----------



## davelincs

Road signs, meanwhile


----------



## Otley

were only guidelines


----------



## Audiphil

not to be


----------



## Otley

outdone, Frederick polished


----------



## davelincs

The Aston,it


----------



## j8keith

purred with delight


----------



## Otley

Angel Delight, served


----------



## davelincs

In sundae dishes


----------



## sussexbythesea

with great big


----------



## Otley

hands, he held


----------



## j8keith

a bucket full


----------



## davelincs

Of chips, tomato


----------



## sussexbythesea

sauce, cheese and


----------



## Otley

biscuits, with grapes


----------



## davelincs

After that food


----------



## Otley

was made illegal


----------



## davelincs

The Sweeney turned


----------



## Otley

up in Consuls


----------



## Audiphil

had a fight


----------



## davelincs

And a scotch


----------



## Otley

lass named Morag


----------



## davelincs

Who really loved


----------



## Otley

window box gardening


----------



## beezo75

Took some scissors


----------



## sussexbythesea

and cut off


----------



## beezo75

All of the


----------



## Otley

ends that looked


----------



## davelincs

Well ,ropey , gambling


----------



## Otley

dice, used every


----------



## davelincs

Trick of the


----------



## Otley

light, made them


----------



## Otley

look bigger than


----------



## Dotti

king kongs fingernails


----------



## binary01

but only better


----------



## Mc7donald

So after a short absence I think we'll give this another go


----------



## davelincs

Someone cannot read


----------



## j8keith

should have gone


----------



## j8keith

to specsavers for


----------



## phill65

A prescription windscreen

Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phill65

But without the


----------



## phill65

Free second one


----------



## davelincs

Buy three,pay


----------



## Otley

at the kiosk


----------



## Dotti

and meet granny


----------



## Otley

and her lovely


----------



## Audiphil

friendly eyes which


----------



## Otley

seemed to follow


----------



## davelincs

Her nose, otherwise


----------



## glslang

was blinded inside


----------



## Otley

her only remaining


----------



## binary01

huge assets, solid


----------



## davelincs

As a rock


----------



## Otley

were her deltoids


----------



## Dotti

and her skinny


----------



## davelincs

Jeans, this caused


----------



## Otley

a stir within


----------



## davelincs

The police station


----------



## Otley

where Sgt Cholmondeley


----------



## binary01

Occasionally got out


----------



## Callum-TT

Her big breasts


----------



## j8keith

freshly thawed chicken


----------



## Otley

for frying with


----------



## Callum-TT

With added spice


----------



## binary01

She felt a


----------



## Dotti

a little embaressed


----------



## Otley

because she always


----------



## davelincs

Tucked her blouse


----------



## Otley

in the seatbelt


----------



## binary01

But this time


----------



## Dotti

the breasts shook


----------



## Audiphil

That excited him


----------



## Dotti

wobbling all about


----------



## davelincs

Like a jelly


----------



## j8keith

on a plate


----------



## davelincs

Of ice cream


----------



## gtimark1

In a hurricane


----------



## Otley

or Spitfire maybe


----------



## binary01

Nervously she undid


----------



## j8keith

the box of


----------



## Otley

Grandma Wild's Shortbread


----------



## binary01

and thrust the


----------



## Dotti

Shortbread down her


----------



## Otley

shopping trolley, between


----------



## binary01

East and west


----------



## Otley

Never the twain


----------



## Audiphil

shall meet in


----------



## davelincs

The roper household


----------



## Trouble4

only to find


----------



## davelincs

The cat was


----------



## binary01

not black but


----------



## j8keith

orange and with


----------



## Wallsendmag

Keep Tapatalk support


----------



## glslang

is just not


----------



## Audiphil

cricket to remove


----------



## binary01

Karma with tapatalk


----------



## Otley

or Karma Chameleon


----------



## binary01

which was bad


----------



## Otley

to the bone


----------



## binary01

Lots of makeup


----------



## davelincs

To cover the


----------



## Skithepowder

Wrinkles on her


----------



## davelincs

Stockings, we laughed


----------



## j8keith

Nora swung her


----------



## Dotti

big flappy paddles


----------



## davelincs

Onto the sand


----------



## Otley

castle turret, before


----------



## j8keith

Compo could run


----------



## Otley

into six figures


----------



## Dotti

then shrek signed


----------



## davelincs

A contract,with


----------



## davelincs

Tottenham hot spurs


----------



## Darren_d

who quickly released


----------



## binary01

A cheeky fart


----------



## Dotti

causing an explosion


----------



## Otley

within the combustion


----------



## davelincs

Chamber, it ran


----------



## Otley

on methane from


----------



## Dotti

Steamy horse manure :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Which was used


----------



## davelincs

On the roses


----------



## Dotti

A lady sniffed


----------



## davelincs

Glue, then fell


----------



## Otley

into the bag


----------



## Dotti

with prickley hedghogs


----------



## davelincs

Crisps, which were


----------



## Otley

Limited Edition, like


----------



## davelincs

The amplified pack


----------



## Dotti

Proper pimped up


----------



## j8keith

red space hopper


----------



## binary01

And handles big


----------



## Dotti

boobies going shaking


----------



## davelincs

As she bounced


----------



## j8keith

with a silly


----------



## Otley

frilly, yet chilly


----------



## Dotti

Pepper red skirt


----------



## davelincs

Stockings, and full


----------



## Otley

push up basque!


----------



## Dotti

red high heels


----------



## davelincs

Sunglasses, baseball cap


----------



## Dotti

Worn on spoler


----------



## jimrod

Jet black smoke


----------



## j8keith

from her 3"


----------



## Otley

slash cut pipes


----------



## j8keith

with a burble


----------



## MGauky

That sounded like


----------



## Steve22

A roar of


----------



## Pyrocam

what can only


----------



## Otley

be described as


----------



## j8keith

V10 in a


----------



## Skithepowder

Banger such as


----------



## MGauky

A three wheeled


----------



## Otley

Lidl shopping trolley


----------



## SonyVaio

pimped out by


----------



## Dotti

Mr Sainsbury and


----------



## davelincs

John Lewis esq


----------



## Dotti

And Monsieur E'Lequerke


----------



## Otley

'It is I'


----------



## Dotti

Said King OtleyTTQS


----------



## Otley

No kings here


----------



## Dotti

Said lady tramp


----------



## davelincs

Just tarts and


----------



## Otley

scones, filled with


----------



## Dotti

Diamonds and pearls


----------



## j8keith

from pound land


----------



## Dotti

And only 252g


----------



## Rankzer0

without a doubt


----------



## Dotti

quantity is essential


----------



## j8keith

quality is better


----------



## Otley

and size doesn't


----------



## Dotti

Matter as long


----------



## j8keith

as the carats


----------



## Dotti

are glitzy plastic


----------



## Otley

Crocs a fashion


----------



## Dotti

Over in Italy


----------



## Otley

where Frankie Chilli


----------



## garryblueboy

can sit alone


----------



## garryblueboy

Admiring his tt


----------



## garryblueboy

And dreaming of


----------



## SonyVaio

his new Vectra


----------



## Dotti

Purchased by grandpa


----------



## garryblueboy

For ten euros


----------



## Otley

over the Internet


----------



## Dotti

via rudetube website


----------



## Otley

Never heard of


----------



## Dotti

Tingling and sensation


----------



## Otley

flavour crisps, but


----------



## Dotti

chicken and Thyme


----------



## Otley

griddled, with lemon


----------



## Shug750S

juice poured over


----------



## j8keith

a large Brandy


----------



## Otley

takes the edge


----------



## Dotti

Of the cliffs


----------



## Otley

hitting every rock


----------



## marttin666

Breaking every bone


----------



## Dotti

And chunky leg


----------



## ash uk

Fried chicken please :lol:


----------



## ash uk

It's sat night


----------



## ash uk

Working at Silverstone


----------



## ash uk

For moto Gp :lol:


----------



## ash uk

Nightshift number 3


----------



## ash uk

Feeling really really


----------



## ash uk

Tired hungry and


----------



## ash uk

Ready to swap


----------



## ash uk

My Honda goldwing


----------



## ash uk

For my bed


----------



## ash uk

Or someone who


----------



## ash uk

Wants to play


----------



## ash uk

Three word story


----------



## ash uk

Cause I feel


----------



## ash uk

On my own


----------



## ash uk

Please release me


----------



## Otley

let me go


----------



## Shug750S

it's hurting my


----------



## ash uk

Thumb this typing


----------



## marttin666

Too much typing


----------



## Dotti

as a typist


----------



## Otley

passed my post


----------



## Dotti

whilst driving over


----------



## ash uk

The sleeping policeman


----------



## Dotti

ello ello ello


----------



## ash uk

Young man what


----------



## Dotti

do you think


----------



## ash uk

That it's time


----------



## Otley

we had a


----------



## ash uk

Trip into Town


----------



## ash uk

bought a bottle


----------



## ash uk

of JD and


----------



## ash uk

um um um


----------



## Dotti

Found a girlie


----------



## Otley

who enjoyed my


----------



## Dotti

Big miltek exhaust


----------



## Otley

but wasn't keen


----------



## ash uk

on where i


----------



## Otley

positioned my dump


----------



## davelincs

Valve, obviously it


----------



## Otley

needed to be


----------



## j8keith

at the bottom


----------



## Dotti

of the radiator


----------



## j8keith

by the whatsit


----------



## Dotti

wotcha mcall it


----------



## j8keith

thinger-me-bob


----------



## Otley

Sue and Rita


----------



## Dotti

and Bob too


----------



## Rut7Turner

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## Otley

What's that about?


----------



## Dotti

said forum peeps


----------



## ash uk

Ohhhh well another


----------



## Dotti

dollar and another


----------



## Otley

day, we could


----------



## Dotti

go out for


----------



## Jamie3184

some hot steamy


----------



## j8keith

fish and chips


----------



## Jamie3184

with a side


----------



## Otley

arm, loaded with


----------



## Jamie3184

some heat seaking


----------



## Otley

hollow tip slugs


----------



## Jamie3184

and a tiny


----------



## Dotti

teeny little welk


----------



## Otley

sautéed with shallots


----------



## j8keith

in white wine


----------



## Otley

glasses we mixed


----------



## mario_blue_eyes

olives and tuna


----------



## Dotti

said the waiter


----------



## j8keith

licking his pencil


----------



## illsmallz

writing the order


----------



## Dotti

whilst starring at


----------



## Shug750S

My girlfriends large


----------



## Otley

hat, covered with


----------



## Blake.

Squid oil and


----------



## Otley

octopus ink don't


----------



## j8keith

ask I said


----------



## Blake.

whilst staring at


----------



## j8keith

the waiters big


----------



## Otley

tip jar, thinking


----------



## Dotti

where's the chips?


----------



## Shug750S

Then suddenly the


----------



## Dotti

said the Octopuss


----------



## Otley

not fully understanding


----------



## Dotti

climate change and


----------



## j8keith

eating another crab


----------



## Otley

stick, while adjusting


----------



## Dotti

the sea shell


----------



## Otley

shaped just like


----------



## Shug750S

a rather long


----------



## Dotti

armed happy Orangutan


----------



## davelincs

Sat on the


----------



## j8keith

sofa eating bananas


----------



## Dotti

watching Top Gear


----------



## Otley

wondering if James


----------



## Dotti

and Clarkson are


----------



## davelincs

Relations, but never


----------



## Dotti

would have thought


----------



## davelincs

It actually happened


----------



## Otley

honestly, it really


----------



## Dotti

was a shock


----------



## Otley

absorber, shaped like


----------



## j8keith

the hat that


----------



## Shug750S

I lost during


----------



## Otley

The Battle of


----------



## j8keith

supermarket trolley dash


----------



## Otley

usually presented by


----------



## Shug750S

that orange bloke


----------



## Otley

same colour as...


----------



## j8keith

a highviz jacket


----------



## Shug750S

with lots of


----------



## Trouble4

bells and whistles


----------



## Otley

alarmingly sounding throughout


----------



## Dotti

that shrek film


----------



## Otley

scares me because


----------



## Shug750S

Wayne Rooney is


----------



## j8keith

playing the donkey


----------



## Dotti

With Miss Piggy


----------



## brian1978

When he was caught


----------



## Dotti

with four words :wink:


----------



## Otley

you can write


----------



## Shug750S

anything, but not


----------



## Otley

everything, mainly because


----------



## Dotti

the polish wouldn't


----------



## Otley

remove the scratch


----------



## Shug750S

that was left


----------



## Dotti

on a foot


----------



## davelincs

Ballers wife's account


----------



## Dotti

many items were


----------



## davelincs

Made of silk


----------



## Otley

or satin but


----------



## MGauky

Appeared to be


----------



## j8keith

all from Primarni


----------



## DevonTT225

during the war


----------



## Dotti

Doris, Ethal, Irma


----------



## davelincs

Lucky ladies, they


----------



## YELLOW_TT

had lots of


----------



## davelincs

Men , chasing them


----------



## DevonTT225

through the bunkers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

full of coal


----------



## DevonTT225

Deep within the


----------



## Dotti

Men's loving hearts


----------



## scottitoohotti

only to find


----------



## j8keith

ration coupons didn't


----------



## Otley

cover my luxuries


----------



## scottitoohotti

in chocolate sauce


----------



## Azra

spread lovingly over


----------



## davelincs

The kitchen floor


----------



## Otley

needed mopping after


----------



## MGauky

an incredible mess


----------



## Azra

that took ages


----------



## davelincs

Due to the


----------



## Otley

viscosity of the


----------



## Azra

lovely yummy chocolate


----------



## Shug750S

spread over her


----------



## Azra

clean kitchen floor


----------



## davelincs

The dog,then


----------



## Otley

the cat, then


----------



## Shug750S

Jerry, the mouse


----------



## Azra

got gobbled up


----------



## Otley

by the ferocious


----------



## Azra

Otley TT QS said:


> by the ferocious


broad mouthed treefrog


----------



## davelincs

Which was hungry


----------



## Azra

davelincs said:


> Which was hungry


because it hadn't


----------



## j8keith

had its weetabix


----------



## Otley

with Golden Syrup


----------



## Azra

spread all over


----------



## Otley

town, rumours mostly


----------



## Dotti

Enjoyed licking the


----------



## Shug750S

rather smelly thing


----------



## Otley

that came with


----------



## Azra

its own brand


----------



## Dotti

Of Iceland ******


----------



## davelincs

Full of maggots


----------



## Otley

for the fishing


----------



## Azra

but secretly wishing


----------



## davelincs

That his princess


----------



## Shug750S

wasn't quite so


----------



## Azra

quick to think


----------



## davelincs

Steak and salad


----------



## Azra

with the trimmings


----------



## davelincs

Was a good


----------



## j8keith

start to the


----------



## davelincs

Weekend, at last


----------



## Shug750S

But secretly preferred


----------



## Dotti

A black magic


----------



## Shug750S

with strawberry filling


----------



## Otley

oozing out through


----------



## Dotti

The soft middle


----------



## pipped

of the crusty


----------



## Dotti

Fresh baked cake


----------



## pipped

A sudden noise


----------



## Otley

annoys an oyster


----------



## Dotti

the icecream variant


----------



## pipped

with a 99


----------



## Dotti

Triple Cadbury flake


----------



## davelincs

With hundreds and


----------



## Dotti

Thousands in pink


----------



## davelincs

Bags, along with


----------



## Shug750S

Elton John's favourite


----------



## Dotti

Poodle called Rover


----------



## Otley

left an unsightly


----------



## Shug750S

deposit next to


----------



## pipped

his gold plated


----------



## Shug750S

metallic buzzing little


----------



## j8keith

hair piece steamer


----------



## Shug750S

which 'wifey' David


----------



## Dotti

Beckham go and


----------



## davelincs

Which caused a


----------



## Otley

rather nasty scald


----------



## pipped

hooha up their


----------



## Otley

neck of the


----------



## Dotti

Lovely Jackson Five


----------



## j8keith

Spear and Jackson


----------



## pipped

stood back and


----------



## Shug750S

Gasped amazed at


----------



## Otley

the drivel being


----------



## Dotti

by Wilkinson Sword


----------



## Shug750S

As Xmas approached


----------



## Dotti

Snow was forecast


----------



## pipped

Santa wasn't worried


----------



## davelincs

Rudolph was waiting


----------



## j8keith

at the pub


----------



## cold steel

eating mince pies


----------



## j8keith

topped with carrots


----------



## qs950

and onion gravy.


----------



## j8keith

washed down with


----------



## Shug750S

a fairly decent


----------



## j8keith

large single malt


----------



## davelincs

With another one


----------



## j8keith

and another one


----------



## davelincs

Hic, that's better


----------



## Shug750S

. After the hangover


----------



## j8keith

Rudolf's nose glowed


----------



## cold steel

and his toes


----------



## j8keith

were glowing also


----------



## frankie1888

Santa got angry


----------



## Shug750S

after the lap dancer


----------



## davelincs

Dancer, fell off


----------



## j8keith

the bar stool


----------



## TTSam

And broke his

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100

Antler then he


----------



## NickG

got up and


----------



## Paulj100

Suddenly realised that


----------



## j8keith

his hat had


----------



## Paulj100

A very large

Paul


----------



## Dotti

bell on the


----------



## sexytt

Top of it


----------



## Paulj100

But the bell

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

Suddenly shot off

Paul


----------



## Paulj100

And flew into

Paul


----------



## j8keith

the turkey stuffing


----------



## Shug750S

that mum had


----------



## Dotti

rolled with her


----------



## davelincs

Beer bottle , had


----------



## Paulj100

To then take

Paul


----------



## sexytt

The chrimbo pressies


----------



## j8keith

to all the


----------



## j8keith

happy TT owners


----------



## Paulj100

But he suddenly

Paul


----------



## Otley

remembered the iron


----------



## Paulj100

Was left on


----------



## Paulj100

And even worse


----------



## Otley

Donald Trump hair


----------



## Paulj100

Which seem to

Paul


----------



## sexytt

Have a life


----------



## davelincs

Probably one day


----------



## sexytt

we will see


----------



## Shug750S

the really strange


----------



## sexytt

story of christmas


----------



## j8keith

hair today gone


----------



## Paulj100

Up in flames

Paul


----------



## sexytt

burn baby burn


----------



## Paulj100

He sang loudly


----------



## sexytt

in my ear


----------



## Shug750S

whilst dancing naked


----------



## Paulj100

Shouting Its Christttttttmasssssssss

Paul


----------



## sexytt

santas sack is


----------



## Paulj100

Now completely empty

Paul


----------



## sexytt

till next year


----------



## Paulj100

So Rudolf went


----------



## sexytt

absoluTTely bonkers because


----------



## j8keith

of the shortage


----------



## Otley

of shortbread reindeer


----------



## Paulj100

That made Santa

Paul


----------



## j8keith

very cross indeed


----------



## Shug750S

with Xmas over


----------



## Paulj100

He could finally

Paul


----------



## davelincs

Have a pint


----------



## Shug750S

and a shave


----------



## davelincs

As well has


----------



## sexytt

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## j8keith

said Santa's elves


----------



## Shug750S

dropping their trousers


----------



## Paulj100

And running after


----------



## j8keith

young snow white


----------



## davelincs

Who was feeling


----------



## Shug750S

Happy and Grumpy


----------



## Paulj100

And Prince Charming


----------



## Shug750S

wearing frilly pink


----------



## Paulj100

Onesie and long

Paul


----------



## j8keith

black wet look


----------



## davelincs

Boots, this made


----------



## Paulj100

Santa felt very


----------



## sexytt

Hot and bothered


----------



## Shug750S

so he undid


----------



## j8keith

hip flask and


----------



## Lollypop86

took a big


----------



## Dotti

Wet moist lick


----------



## davelincs

His tongue stuck


----------



## j8keith

in his beard


----------



## Dotti

and bald strip


----------



## Shug750S

which was tingling


----------



## Otley

too much toothpaste?


----------



## sexytt

nice fresh breath


----------



## j8keith

just like Rudolf


----------



## Shug750S

Hess in 1941


----------



## Otley

captured at Eaglesham


----------



## sexytt

died in Spandau


----------



## Otley

summer house, by


----------



## sexytt

the seaside near


----------



## Dotti

Southend on Estury


----------



## wurzelgumage

Due to Flu


----------



## wurzelgumage

oh the pain


----------



## wurzelgumage

of his demise


----------



## wurzelgumage

was felt strongly


----------



## wurzelgumage

by his family


----------



## wurzelgumage

and his friends


----------



## wurzelgumage

oh the pain


----------



## wurzelgumage

oh the suffering


----------



## wurzelgumage

oh the anguish


----------



## wurzelgumage

what a day


----------



## wurzelgumage

what a world


----------



## wurzelgumage

what a world


----------



## wurzelgumage

what a shame


----------



## wurzelgumage

almost shameless even


----------



## wurzelgumage

even more words


----------



## wurzelgumage

to buy car


----------



## wurzelgumage

is it 20


----------



## wurzelgumage

think its 20


----------



## wurzelgumage

fingers crossed 20


----------



## davelincs

I thought it


----------



## davelincs

50 posts, could


----------



## davelincs

Be wrong though


----------



## Shug750S

but maybe if


----------



## sexytt

we continue to


----------



## j8keith

spin this out


----------



## Shug750S

a bit longer


----------



## sexytt

we will actually


----------



## j8keith

top 300 pages


----------



## Jimbob010

Membership activation daft


----------



## Jimbob010

Want to buy


----------



## Jimbob010

Sales page blocked!


----------



## Jimbob010

Building up posts


----------



## Jimbob010

Really quite dull


----------



## Jimbob010

Better sites available?


----------



## So Slow

Join the TTOC


----------



## Otley

I haven't yet


----------



## sexytt

What's stopping you


----------



## Otley

lazy I guess


----------



## Shug750S

but possibly it's


----------



## j8keith

the damp weather


----------



## Otley

plays havoc with


----------



## Shug750S

my joints and


----------



## Otley

Tabs were seized


----------



## sexytt

tomorrow is a


----------



## Shug750S

Wednesday, but hopefully


----------



## j8keith

the rain will


----------



## Paulj100

Turn to snow


----------



## Lollypop86

for days and


----------



## Shug750S

those with Quatro


----------



## Otley

just get on


----------



## Paulj100

Powering past bmw's

Paul


----------



## sexytt

we're not dumb


----------



## j8keith

Quattro's the one


----------



## Otley

true voice, famously


----------



## sexytt

" Fetch me the.......


----------



## Otley

bucket I'm feeling


----------



## sexytt

ready to chuck


----------



## Otley

Norris from the


----------



## Dotti

Big brother house


----------



## davelincs

No not again


----------



## Shug750S

put Chuck didn't


----------



## sexytt

want to miss


----------



## Shug750S

but Chuck could


----------



## davelincs

Do what ever


----------



## Otley

Trevor, just never


----------



## Shug750S

quite what he


----------



## davelincs

Thought was right


----------



## sexytt

It's so wrong


----------



## Shug750S

that Chuck can


----------



## Dotti

Expect twin babies


----------



## davelincs

Any time now


----------



## Shug750S

Because he could


----------



## Dotti

Take maternity leave


----------



## sexytt

and spend all


----------



## Shug750S

His maternity pay


----------



## Dotti

On me because


----------



## j8keith

you're worth it


----------



## Shug750S

and Chuck can


----------



## Dotti

Chuckle in his


----------



## j8keith

large glass of


----------



## sexytt

Amber nectar then


----------



## j8keith

another large glass


----------



## Shug750S

of Russian vodka


----------



## jango-fett

Topped up with


----------



## j8keith

more Russian Vodka


----------



## Otley

than Boris Yeltsin's


----------



## Shug750S

Ever drunk, because


----------



## davelincs

It's good fun


----------



## Otley

and almost legal


----------



## davelincs

Especially on friday


----------



## Otley

the Thirteenth, because


----------



## Shug750S

it's just before


----------



## davelincs

The pubs close


----------



## Otley

their doors forever!


----------



## davelincs

And ever, but


----------



## j8keith

just one more


----------



## Otley

night, one more


----------



## davelincs

For the road


----------



## j8keith

but don't drive


----------



## davelincs

Unless your to


----------



## davelincs

Drunk to walk


----------



## Shug750S

Or have a


----------



## Otley

piggyback from someone


----------



## jango-fett

blindfolded with a


----------



## davelincs

Pair of ladies


----------



## Otley

bingo wings, draped


----------



## davelincs

In silk , with


----------



## Shug750S

very bright and


----------



## Otley

garish beer mats


----------



## jango-fett

As earrings, but


----------



## davelincs

The ear lobes


----------



## j8keith

on top of


----------



## davelincs

whipped cream, fruit


----------



## Shug750S

but slightly smelly


----------



## davelincs

Just like beefburgers


----------



## Shug750S

Or horseburgers that


----------



## davelincs

Are over cooked


----------



## Otley

dandelions still edible


----------



## davelincs

With a dash


----------



## Shug750S

of vodka infused


----------



## Otley

refused, then confused


----------



## davelincs

Some much that


----------



## DENO 905

Wobbly legs tripped


----------



## Otley

the circuit breaker


----------



## DENO 905

On the plane


----------



## davelincs

It was down


----------



## j8keith

at the takeaway


----------



## DENO 905

With Father Christmas


----------



## Shug750S

Who thought about


----------



## j8keith

delivering Easter Eggs


----------



## davelincs

But was two


----------



## j8keith

reindeer short for


----------



## DENO 905

A poker game


----------



## davelincs

Although it could


----------



## Otley

but it didn't


----------



## j8keith

stop him from


----------



## DENO 905

Playing roulette instead


----------



## j8keith

that's Russian style


----------



## DENO 905

With vodka shots


----------



## edd666999

and a weapon


----------



## davelincs

With a noisy


----------



## Otley

neighbour, constantly playing


----------



## DENO 905

The drums standing


----------



## Jackieham

On the bonnet


----------



## Otley

reportedly worn by


----------



## j8keith

Fred Flintstone at


----------



## poghead

My dog's grave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

which smelt very


----------



## davelincs

Doggy, the policeman


----------



## j8keith

checked his shoes


----------



## Shug750S

no teeth, blood,


----------



## j8keith

someone had nicked


----------



## davelincs

His whistle, although


----------



## Otley

tuneful was almost


----------



## davelincs

Ear piercing , shrill


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

all through out

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

the night it


----------



## Shug750S

just kept randomly


----------



## j8keith

letting out a


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

belt. But Who

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

are you? Its


----------



## coggers225

all very silly


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Like custard chilli


----------



## davelincs

With fresh strawberries


----------



## j8keith

and clotted cream


----------



## Otley

teas, sprinkled with


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

beetles and bees


----------



## Shug750S

which Suarez bit


----------



## davelincs

Again, the half


----------



## Trouble4

of another half


----------



## Shug750S

and half again


----------



## davelincs

So are you


----------



## aznxliddonikki

cool story bro


----------



## Shug750S

out of context


----------



## Otley

whispered the librarian


----------



## Shug750S

slowly stripping off


----------



## Otley

layers of bark


----------



## fade2blackuk

from a ravenous


----------



## Shug750S

yet slightly tubby


----------



## j8keith

elderly book worm


----------



## fade2blackuk

who could never


----------



## Dotti

Crawl out of


----------



## fade2blackuk

the crater created


----------



## Otley

by the almighty


----------



## Shug750S

Quinn, 60's popstars


----------



## Otley

now being investigated


----------



## Shug750S

by Inspector Clouseau


----------



## sexytt

Little grey cells


----------



## Shug750S

with random musings


----------



## Dotti

And long lashes


----------



## Shug750S

From the whip


----------



## sexytt

With a walnut


----------



## Trouble4

I will Crack


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sad sad man


----------



## Otley

said the judge


----------



## Trouble4

upon the bench


----------



## mwad

Whilst sitting down


----------



## Trouble4

playing with his


----------



## Wallsendmag

What a dick


----------



## Trouble4

are you impressed


----------



## Otley

whispered the fabulously


----------



## Trouble4

titillating unabating psychopath


----------



## Otley

brandishing freshly sharpened


----------



## mwad

hairdresser's scissors that


----------



## Trouble4

mwad said:


> hairdresser's scissors that


clip his nut-hairs


----------



## mdk3.2

Ouch! don't slip


----------



## Otley

on the pile


----------



## mwad

because it could


----------



## mdk3.2

Be very tricky


----------



## Shug750S

to repair when


----------



## j8keith

when not sober


----------



## Otley

animals attack 2


----------



## mdk3.2

under the water


----------



## Trouble4

especially in seaweed


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Coated sheep skin


----------



## Trouble4

from Las-Vegas Nevada


----------



## Shug750S

to Baywatch California


----------



## mdk3.2

and across Utah


----------



## Trouble4

to Grandma's house


----------



## Otley

where we're allowed


----------



## Shug750S

to play with


----------



## Otley

Uncle Alfreds collection


----------



## Trouble4

of woman's underwear


----------



## j8keith

in his TT


----------



## mdk3.2

Behind his shed


----------



## Trouble4

and in TT


----------



## misano03

a fit bird


----------



## Otley

flew into my


----------



## Cloud

massive wide open


----------



## Otley

garden, landing gracefully


----------



## j8keith

on the sunlounger


----------



## Otley

sprawled a filthy


----------



## patton

great pile of


----------



## Otley

used, yet surprisingly


----------



## j8keith

brightly coloured useable


----------



## Otley

cigarette cards, depicting


----------



## patton

the former stars


----------



## cobz

In nothing but


----------



## j8keith

shorts and smiles


----------



## Otley

for everyone today


----------



## j8keith

eat drink and


----------



## Otley

be merry, bellowed


----------



## j8keith

the party animal


----------



## Dotti

Bounced off the


----------



## davelincs

Bed, with one


----------



## j8keith

very, very big


----------



## Dotti

Bounce whilst hitting


----------



## OeTT

His head on


----------



## j8keith

the top of


----------



## Dotti

The painted ceiling!


----------



## j8keith

which was a


----------



## Dotti

Big great fluffy


----------



## j8keith

pair of dice


----------



## Zombie

For ear rings


----------



## Otley

No...... Fork 'andles!


----------



## Zombie

Fit in a


----------



## Otley

Very tight box


----------



## j8keith

of green frogs


----------



## Zombie

Served with garlic


----------



## Otley

bread?...... Garlic Bread?


----------



## Zombie

Chicken kickers please


----------



## j8keith

must have chips


----------



## Zombie

California Highway Patrol


----------



## leopard

Ride Harley Davidsons'


----------



## leopard

And eat doughnuts...


----------



## leopard

Jam they're lickin'.......


----------



## leopard

People they're kickin' :lol:


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> People they're kickin' :lol:


the ass out


----------



## Otley

near the stable


----------



## Zombie

by a table


----------



## leopard

Booked for nine


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Booked for nine


and eleven pence


----------



## j8keith

those were the


----------



## leopard

days my son


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> days my son


We thought they'd


----------



## Zombie

Move counter clockwise


----------



## leopard

Around the moon


----------



## j8keith

a hunters moon


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> a hunters moon


with eerie glow


----------



## j8keith

and whispering voices


----------



## leopard

A spooky tale


----------



## IC_HOTT

of times past . . .


----------



## Zombie

The pain threshold


----------



## Trouble4

Zombie said:


> The pain threshold


a midsummer death


----------



## j8keith

claw marks on


----------



## leopard

The coffin lid


----------



## Zombie

The cockney shouted


----------



## j8keith

my ole man


----------



## Zombie

Said follow the


----------



## leopard

Filthy white van


----------



## j8keith

and don't pass


----------



## Zombie

Go. Move directly


----------



## j8keith

to the nearest


----------



## leopard

Derelict building site


----------



## Zombie

Start large erection


----------



## leopard

Eyes wide open


----------



## Zombie

Careless with superglue


----------



## leopard

On his didgeridoo!


----------



## j8keith

the walkabout starts


----------



## Zombie

Safe phrase agreed


----------



## leopard

A safe bet


----------



## Zombie

House always wins


----------



## Trouble4

Zombie said:


> House always wins


and then starts


----------



## leopard

All over again


----------



## Zombie

KABOOM! Woke abruptly


----------



## Otley

from a disturbingly


----------



## Trouble4

Otley said:


> from a disturbingly


awesome threeway dream


----------



## leopard

Light a cigarette


----------



## Otley

said the executioner


----------



## j8keith

just a trim


----------



## leopard

Not too short!


----------



## Zombie

Said Tom Cruise


----------



## mdk3.2

From his car


----------



## Otley

parking space, where


----------



## leopard

He learnt scientology


----------



## j8keith

learnt an ology


----------



## leopard

A mission impossible


----------



## Zombie

Can't be done.


----------



## Otley

for necrophilia if


----------



## Zombie

Alive when started


----------



## leopard

Dead or Alive


----------



## Zombie

Really ? Asked Zombie


----------



## Otley

Really! Replied Dahmer


----------



## leopard

Relative of Hannibal


----------



## Samoa

with ruby lipstick

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie

With lip liner


----------



## j8keith

not bin liner


----------



## leopard

or steam liner


----------



## j8keith

could be a


----------



## Zombie

Liner Hotel Liverpool


----------



## Otley

Victoria or Albert?


----------



## j8keith

Ant & Dec


----------



## leopard

Hale and Pace


----------



## j8keith

fish & chips


----------



## leopard

Not tonight dear!


----------



## Zombie

Said Josephine. If


----------



## j8keith

you fancy a


----------



## leopard

quickie below decks.


----------



## Zombie

Scrub it first


----------



## Otley

or peel it


----------



## leopard

like an onion


----------



## j8keith

or a banana


----------



## Zombie

Split with sprinkles


----------



## j8keith

clotted cream and


----------



## leopard

A big smile


----------



## j8keith

a bigger bowl


----------



## Zombie

Skate extreme wanted


----------



## leopard

Rock on dude


----------



## Zombie

Help remove it


----------



## Otley

from the atmosphere


----------



## Mr R

then eat it


----------



## leopard

Yummy bacon roll


----------



## Shug750S

with HP sauce


----------



## leopard

and builder's tea


----------



## Mr R

With three sugars


----------



## j8keith

a dash of


----------



## Shug750S

brandy and then


----------



## leopard

It's Christmas again


----------



## j8keith

not more venison


----------



## leopard

Try the goose


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Try the goose


as it tickles


----------



## leopard

How I laughed


----------



## Mr R

at barman Boaby


----------



## leopard

"That's plenty" Jack :lol:


----------



## Otley

Move to Saskatchewan


----------



## j8keith

that's just outside


----------



## leopard

The other place


----------



## j8keith

next to the


----------



## Zombie

birth place of


----------



## j8keith

sonic the hedgehog


----------



## leopard

A prickly fellow


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> A prickly fellow


but nicknamed mob/moob


----------



## leopard

Now moved abroad


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Now moved abroad


to hide his


----------



## j8keith

tax free income


----------



## Samoa

on the moon


----------



## leopard

Under a rock


----------



## Otley

under an island


----------



## Trouble4

Otley said:


> under an island


 in a sock


----------



## Zombie

Near the dock


----------



## leopard

Of the bay


----------



## Samoa

Just waisting time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

not doing time


----------



## Otley

after time, after


----------



## Trouble4

Otley said:


> after time, after


the mornin' sun


----------



## Otley

light hurts my


----------



## j8keith

old mince pies


----------



## leopard

Get some shades 8)


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Get some shades 8)


or go die


----------



## Samoa

having multiple orgasms

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Samoa said:


> having multiple orgasms
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


of unfathomable proportions


----------



## leopard

In the privy


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> In the privy


for inner circle ....(pun intended)


----------



## Otley

fold along the


----------



## leopard

lines and cut


----------



## Otley

weigh and wrap


----------



## Zombie

Then insert carefully


----------



## j8keith

into the postbox


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> into the postbox


or the mailbox


----------



## leopard

Not my box


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Not my box


titli de de


----------



## leopard

More tea anyone..


----------



## davelincs

Said the waitress


----------



## j8keith

mine's a coffee


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> mine's a coffee


cream sugar please


----------



## leopard

and choccy biscuits


----------



## j8keith

and shortbread fingers


----------



## Otley

ideal for dunking


----------



## j8keith

plus jam doughnuts


----------



## leopard

Not the apple..


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Not the apple..


but the cherry


----------



## leopard

Taken at seventeen


----------



## Zombie

Minutes past four


----------



## j8keith

what about elevensies


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> what about elevensies


or Champagne breakfast


----------



## j8keith

a fry up


----------



## leopard

Sausage,egg,beans...


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Sausage,egg,beans...


tortillas tabasco grilled-onions


----------



## j8keith

must have chips


----------



## leopard

lovely twice fried


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> lovely twice fried


crisp mouth watering


----------



## Samoa

Camels hairy balls


----------



## j8keith

fried or boiled


----------



## leopard

Makes no difference


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Makes no difference


eat eat eat


----------



## j8keith

Wot no HP


----------



## leopard

no, too saucy


----------



## Samoa

for a thong


----------



## Trouble4

Samoa said:


> for a thong


and two stamps


----------



## leopard

Don't lick 'em


----------



## Samoa

Gobble them whole


----------



## Zombie

It's a delicacy


----------



## leopard

Just like caviar


----------



## j8keith

roe upon roe


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> roe upon roe


Holy testicle Tuesday


----------



## leopard

Next day Wednesday


----------



## Otley

will probably be


----------



## buffalo4

the most erotic


----------



## leopard

Show on earth


----------



## j8keith

Shawn the Sheep


----------



## Samoa

In deep with


----------



## buffalo4

great balls of


----------



## Otley

fluff, stuck to


----------



## j8keith

the inside of


----------



## Zombie

The flux capacitor


----------



## j8keith

time will pass


----------



## Samoa

In 7th dimension


----------



## j8keith

up the hill


----------



## Samoa

In a Galaxy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

just passed Pluto


----------



## Samoa

Mickey and Mini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

Left at the


----------



## Otley

lost and found


----------



## j8keith

passed the chippy


----------



## Zombie

Sparky and plumber


----------



## #MythicBooster

Drove to Monaco


----------



## j8keith

so last year


----------



## Dotti

Whilst passing wind


----------



## A3DFU

Crikey Abi, you


----------



## A3DFU

are back


----------



## j8keith

a suspicious smell


----------



## Samoa

skid marked your


----------



## Shug750S

Newly paved driveway


----------



## #MythicBooster

Doing huge burnout


----------



## j8keith

on your BMX


----------



## Dotti

Whilst the R8


----------



## Futura

Twin turbo made


----------



## #MythicBooster

With phat camber


----------



## Zombie

East of Rye


----------



## Trouble4

Zombie said:


> East of Rye


south of Dublin :lol:


----------



## j8keith

near Numpnett Thrubwell


----------



## John-H

purred up slowly...


----------



## j8keith

the Dartmoor Lynx


----------



## leopard

A crafty sod


----------



## Jimmyptt

Land of Nod


----------



## j8keith

Noggin the nod


----------



## Zombie

On a log


----------



## leopard

Pinchin' a loaf


----------



## j8keith

to the ducks


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> to the ducks


of Great Snoring


----------



## j8keith

must be quackers


----------



## Trouble4

j8keith said:


> must be quackers


in Great Snoring


----------



## Dotti

Whilst in Hull


----------



## j8keith

Rod and Emu


----------



## Otley

Rod, Jane, Freddy!


----------



## leopard

Mary,Mungo,Midge !


----------



## j8keith

Bungle,Zippy,George


----------



## leopard

muffin the mule


----------



## j8keith

Bill & Ben


----------



## John-H

Dick and Dora


----------



## Otley

Dora the Explorer


----------



## leopard

Bananas in pyjamas


----------



## Otley

The Banana Splits


----------



## leopard

The knickerbocker glory


----------



## Dotti

When Patrick Fitzmichael ...


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Micheal Fitz Patrick


----------



## leopard

Patrick the Mick


----------



## Trouble4

Mick the Dick


----------



## j8keith

Moby and Dick


----------



## Trouble4

Dick In Hand


----------



## leopard

Cock-a-hoop


----------



## Trouble4

leopard said:


> Cock-a-hoop


Hooping-a-cock


----------



## leopard

Large Spotted Dick


----------



## j8keith

Tom Dick and


----------



## leopard

Dirty Harry's Magnum


----------



## j8keith

with chocolate sprinkles


----------



## Zombie

And peanut brittle


----------



## Trouble4

all together makes


----------



## leopard

Big girls cry


----------



## Trouble4

lava hot tears


----------



## leopard

Tears for fears


----------



## Ropemonkey

Fear of thirteen


----------



## j8keith

on takeaway menu


----------



## doctor_b

floccinaucinihilipilification of the

(and yes, floccinaucinihilipilification is a real word https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/defin ... lification)


----------



## Otley

Utterly rubbish rice


----------



## leopard

Crappy Bombay Duck


----------



## Dotti

In Bombay roll


----------



## j8keith

or Arctic roll


----------



## Dotti

Or Swiss roll


----------



## j8keith

or drum roll


----------



## Dotti

Or anything roll


----------



## Otley

Swiss Watch perhaps?


----------



## Dotti

Maybe .... said TAG


----------



## Trouble4

Heuer TOM BRADY ....??????


----------



## leopard

Omega means great


----------



## leopard

Great means Omega


----------



## 3TT3

man will heston


----------



## leopard

Blumenthal's snail porridge


----------



## Delta4

Probably vomit inducing


----------



## j8keith

leopard said:


> Blumenthal's snail porridge


A slow starter


----------



## 3TT3

Jesus for ten


----------



## Ropemonkey

Chocolate overload already


----------



## 3TT3

Willi Wonka time


----------



## j8keith

you sleigh me


----------



## Otley

Right round baby


----------



## Ropemonkey

Happy Hogmannay Everyone


----------



## j8keith

remember something happened


----------



## SwissJetPilot

behind the couch


----------



## Stiff

that needed cleaning


----------



## Otley

With caustic soda


----------



## delmar.atlas

My chocolate diamonds


----------

